# Affirmative Action



## Friends

Are you in favor of affirmative action, or opposed to it? Please explain your answer.


----------



## Asclepias

Whites had AA for 350 years.  White women are the biggest beneficiaries of the current system of AA.  The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism.  What they need to do is change it so Blacks get the same system of AA whites had for 350 years. We wont need all 350 years to excel but fair is fair.


----------



## Jackson

Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.


Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...


You got your reparations already. We gave you Obamaphones with cheap batteries.


----------



## the_human_being

Affirmative Action is racism at its pinnacle of prejudice. It is totally a discrimination policy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Affirmative action is by definition, in every way, racist.
I support "equal opportunity action"...no one is prejudiced against, everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed or be a jackass. Just don't expect the same result.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

No.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

No. 

Employment, admissions, etc. should be entirely merit-based and have nothing to do with your skin color. It's insulting to qualified applicants to admit them only because they help meet some quota instead of their being the best applicant.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...


While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.


----------



## shart_attack

LOL the poll lets us choose two options.

I chose both of them.


----------



## jwoodie

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
Click to expand...


I used to feel that reparations were in order for those who lived under legalized segregation.  However, the election of a completely unqualified nincompoop  as President, solely because of his race, has caused me to reconsider this position.  In addition to the trillions of dollars we have already spent on government programs which disproportionately  benefit our Black population, his Presidency has added new burdens on the United States which will haunt us for decades, if not permanently.  Will payments for our past sins ever be enough?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...


I am opposed to reparations. I think it would be more just for blacks to be required to pay for the benefits of living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own. 

It takes intelligence to run a civilization. Black majority countries are places where nothing is done well.


----------



## Friends

Jackson said:


> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.



In the short run affirmative action helps blacks because it enables them to get better paying jobs than they could get on the basis of merit alone. 

In the long run however, affirmative action provides graphic evidence to whites and Asians that blacks really are members of an inferior race. This arouses resentment, because we think of white and Asian friends who deserve to get the positions where blacks are obviously unable to perform adequately.


----------



## Jackson

I don't like painting entire populations with such a broad brush.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
Click to expand...


Whites have already paid more than they've benefited. American blacks have the highest standard of living of any black populations on this planet.

American society is paying about a 5% tax on GDP to deal with all of the AA and other racial spoils systems in place which lower economic efficiency.

Never mind all of the a.) white soldiers killed and maimed to free blacks and b.) all of the victims of black crime and violence, both physical victims and economic victims, such as those who've had property values erased once blacks moved into their neighborhoods, had insurance premiums spike to address the expense of black property crime, or those who've had to pay so dearly to buy homes in neighborhoods with a low, or non-existent, black presence so that their children can receive a safe and high quality education.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Friends said:


> [
> 
> I am opposed to reparations. I think it would be more just for blacks to be required to pay for the benefits of living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own.
> 
> It takes intelligence to run a civilization. Black majority countries are places where nothing is done well.



Yes indeed.  Whites have done far far far more for blacks than blacks for whites.  Even the black slaves of america 200 years ago had a far better life than they would have had in africa.  Blacks cannot get beyond the stone age. If anything,  blacks should give reparations to whites.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Delta4Embassy said:


> [
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.



What do we owe blacks?.  Black slaves had a better life as slaves than they would have had in africa. If you think otherwise then explain why blacks did not all go back to africa when given freedom after Lincoln's War Against States Rights?

think


----------



## Asclepias

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.


Biggest hate crime was the 350 years of government mandated white guy AA.  White guys whining about AA is hilarious. Its like white people got a 20 mile head start in a marathon and are crying themselves to sleep over someone giving Blacks a cup of water at the 5 mile mark. Stop your whining white boy. Get off your ass and utilize the head start your ancestors gave you.


----------



## Tuatara

No, and I will give you one example. When I was going to university there was a big stink being made about how come office admin & secretaries were not making as much money as groundskeepers. The office jobs were mostly done by women and the groundskeeping jobs were done mostly by men. A few weeks later I applied for a groundskeeping job. After awhile I noticed it was still being advertised. I went in and asked that there are capable candidates, including myself, so why hasn't anyone been hired. The HR worker told me with all the controversy surrounding the inequality of sexes in specific gender role employment, that they would only hire a woman for the position. Despite all this fanfare no woman applied for the job.


I have other examples.  Affirmative Action does not work.


----------



## katsteve2012

Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com


----------



## the_human_being

ShootSpeeders said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I am opposed to reparations. I think it would be more just for blacks to be required to pay for the benefits of living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own.
> 
> It takes intelligence to run a civilization. Black majority countries are places where nothing is done well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Whites have done far far far more for blacks than blacks for whites.  Even the black slaves of america 200 years ago had a far better life than they would have had in africa.  Blacks cannot get beyond the stone age. If anything,  blacks should give reparations to whites.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't work. They'd have to go to the convenience store and use their SNAP card to get the cash to give to us and the store owner only gives them about 60 cents on the dollar when he gives them cash to buy booze and drugs with.


----------



## the_human_being

Tuatara said:


> No, and I will give you one example. When I was going to university there was a big stink being made about how come office admin & secretaries were not making as much money as groundskeepers. The office jobs were mostly done by women and the groundskeeping jobs were done mostly by men. A few weeks later I applied for a groundskeeping job. After awhile I noticed it was still being advertised. I went in and asked that there are capable candidates, including myself, so why hasn't anyone been hired. The HR worker told me with all the controversy surrounding the inequality of sexes in specific gender role employment, that they would only hire a woman for the position. Despite all this fanfare no woman applied for the job.
> 
> 
> I have other examples.  Affirmative Action does not work.



I remember when the women gained the preferential treatment the Blacks had held the lock on. It really pissed the Blacks off for the jobs in the federal government to start to flow toward the women. If you were Black and a woman, you really had it made.


----------



## the_human_being

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.



Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.


----------



## Zander

*"The Way to Stop Discrimination on the Basis of Race Is to Stop Discriminating on the Basis of Race." *
-Chief Justice John Roberts


----------



## the_human_being

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
Click to expand...


How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?


----------



## Rikurzhen

the_human_being said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I will give you one example. When I was going to university there was a big stink being made about how come office admin & secretaries were not making as much money as groundskeepers. The office jobs were mostly done by women and the groundskeeping jobs were done mostly by men. A few weeks later I applied for a groundskeeping job. After awhile I noticed it was still being advertised. I went in and asked that there are capable candidates, including myself, so why hasn't anyone been hired. The HR worker told me with all the controversy surrounding the inequality of sexes in specific gender role employment, that they would only hire a woman for the position. Despite all this fanfare no woman applied for the job.
> 
> 
> I have other examples.  Affirmative Action does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the women gained the preferential treatment the Blacks had held the lock on. It really pissed the Blacks off for the jobs in the federal government to start to flow toward the women. If you were Black and a woman, you really had it made.
Click to expand...


Now you need to be a disabled lesbian in addition to being a black woman in order to reap the same unearned reward. Life is so unfair.


----------



## Swagger

the_human_being said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
Click to expand...


Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest hate crime was the 350 years of government mandated white guy AA.  White guys whining about AA is hilarious. Its like white people got a 20 mile head start in a marathon and are crying themselves to sleep over someone giving Blacks a cup of water at the 5 mile mark. Stop your whining white boy. Get off your ass and utilize the head start your ancestors gave you.
Click to expand...


What, exactly, is the "white boy" supposed to do?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
Click to expand...

If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest hate crime was the 350 years of government mandated white guy AA.  White guys whining about AA is hilarious. Its like white people got a 20 mile head start in a marathon and are crying themselves to sleep over someone giving Blacks a cup of water at the 5 mile mark. Stop your whining white boy. Get off your ass and utilize the head start your ancestors gave you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the "white boy" supposed to do?
Click to expand...

Leverage the contacts with people already in the field they want to go into. Whatever you do dont cry yourself to sleep about a Black man getting a foot in the door. White guys should have thought of that while you were keeping Black people from having the ability to practice nepotism.  Basically whites created a atmosphere where they allowed non qualified whites to get paid more and have access to jobs they didnt deserve for centuries.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
Click to expand...

It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.


----------



## rightwinger

Affirmative action has been a huge success

No reason to end it now


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
Click to expand...


You do know that Europeans weren't the people who physically captured Blacks in Africa for the slave markets, don't you? Black people who were sold into slavery were captured/kidnapped by Blacks who then sold them to Europeans. On the strength of that, if any reparations were to be negotiated, it'd only be fitting to seek compensation from African treasuries as well. You'd get more money, too. Well, just a tiny bit, but every little counts, eh.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that Europeans weren't the people who physically captured Blacks in Africa for the slave markets, don't you? Black people who were sold into slavery were captured/kidnapped by Blacks who then sold them to Europeans. On the strength of that, if any reparations were to be negotiated, it'd only be fitting to seek compensation from African treasuries as well. You'd get more money, too. Well, just a tiny bit, but every little counts, eh.
Click to expand...

Europeans and Arabs also are not the US. Reparations would be paid by the US. Other continents and countries did not enslave US Blacks for centuries and destroy the Black family. Dont worry about the African nations. I have already been a recipient of their reparations.


----------



## Swagger

In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.



I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
Click to expand...


Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
Click to expand...

I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> or many other
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
Click to expand...


Neither did the Vietnamese, the Koreans, the Chinese, the Columbians,  or many other people who have come here. I'd even say the South has paid since Sherman burnt a swath through Atlanta and many innocent Southern families lost their homes to carpetbaggers.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
Click to expand...


He did in a whole lot of cases in the Federal government. Many highly qualified whites were passed over and the jobs awarded to lesser skilled Blacks and later on to women in order to achieve the government's quota.  It's a well known fact.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> or many other
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the Vietnamese, the Koreans, the Chinese, the Columbians,  or many other people who have come here. I'd even say the South has paid since Sherman burnt a swath through Atlanta and many innocent Southern families lost their homes to carpetbaggers.
Click to expand...

None of these people came here enlaved and spent centuries under the system of chattel slavery.  The Japanese were interned for a short period of time and received reparations. They didnt make Japan pay it because it was the US that messed up.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
Click to expand...


You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did in a whole lot of cases in the Federal government. Many highly qualified whites were passed over and the jobs awarded to lesser skilled Blacks and later on to women in order to achieve the government's quota.  It's a well known fact.
Click to expand...

Thats the point. Lesser skilled. That doesnt mean unqualified. If the whites that were left to the side had been more qualified than the whites that were employed they would have gotten a job in the white quota.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
Click to expand...

No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the Vietnamese, the Koreans, the Chinese, the Columbians,  or many other people who have come here. I'd even say the South has paid since Sherman burnt a swath through Atlanta and many innocent Southern families lost their homes to carpetbaggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people came here enlaved and spent centuries under the system of chattel slavery.  The Japanese were interned for a short period of time and received reparations. They didnt make Japan pay it because it was the US that messed up.
Click to expand...


You  really are stupid. That's my whole point nutcase.  These people had absolutely nothing  to do with it and owe you nothing. In your own greed, you want the world to pay your lazy butt for something you never even experienced except in your little "victim" mind.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> 
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did in a whole lot of cases in the Federal government. Many highly qualified whites were passed over and the jobs awarded to lesser skilled Blacks and later on to women in order to achieve the government's quota.  It's a well known fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the point. Lesser skilled. That doesnt mean unqualified. If the whites that were left to the side had been more qualified than the whites that were employed they would have gotten a job in the white quota.
Click to expand...


Well dumb-dumb, most businesses strive to hire and promote the very highest qualified not the lesser skilled.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly qualified white males are the ones who have paid the price for AA.
> 
> 
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
Click to expand...


Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you ever determine exactly who owes reparations in any fair and equitable way?  Thousands if not millions of immigrants have entered this country from Vietnam, China, Korea, the Middle East, South and Central America, etc., whose ancestors had no part in slavery, the Civil War, or any thing. Do they owe reparations for something to which they were no party to?  Thousands of others have come here from Hati, Africia, and other Black nations that were never slaves in this country. Do these receive reparations?  Most Southerners owned no slaves at all. Do they owe reparations even after loosing family members in the Civil War?  Do we, as we do almost everything else, simply throw money at something else without first determining the eligibility of the recipients of such money as we do now with all the federal entitlement programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how would the Black African contribution to the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade be accounted for? Many Blacks in Africa benefited from the slave trade, so surely an equal amount drawn from the American taxpayer would be demanded from African treasuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt. Africa has nothing to do with US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the Vietnamese, the Koreans, the Chinese, the Columbians,  or many other people who have come here. I'd even say the South has paid since Sherman burnt a swath through Atlanta and many innocent Southern families lost their homes to carpetbaggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people came here enlaved and spent centuries under the system of chattel slavery.  The Japanese were interned for a short period of time and received reparations. They didnt make Japan pay it because it was the US that messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  really are stupid. That's my whole point nutcase.  These people had absolutely nothing  to do with it and owe you nothing. In your own greed, you want the world to pay your lazy butt for something you never even experienced except in your little "victim" mind.
Click to expand...

My ancestors experienced it. The problem is that the slaves should have recieved the reparations from the beginning and they didnt. Therefore that money/land/resources would have been leveraged to provide a legacy that would have been handed down over the years in the form of money for college, equity to borrow against, etc etc.  Instead Blacks had to scrap and claw their way instead of enjoying the fruit of their labor.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did in a whole lot of cases in the Federal government. Many highly qualified whites were passed over and the jobs awarded to lesser skilled Blacks and later on to women in order to achieve the government's quota.  It's a well known fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the point. Lesser skilled. That doesnt mean unqualified. If the whites that were left to the side had been more qualified than the whites that were employed they would have gotten a job in the white quota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dumb-dumb, most businesses strive to hire and promote the very highest qualified not the lesser skilled.
Click to expand...

BS. Most people get jobs because of who they know. Give me a break stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call entry level jobs high qualified you just admitted to everyone you are a janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.
Click to expand...

Well white people got free labor at someone elses expense so turn about is fair play.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
Click to expand...


It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.


----------



## ricechickie

Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.

Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did in a whole lot of cases in the Federal government. Many highly qualified whites were passed over and the jobs awarded to lesser skilled Blacks and later on to women in order to achieve the government's quota.  It's a well known fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the point. Lesser skilled. That doesnt mean unqualified. If the whites that were left to the side had been more qualified than the whites that were employed they would have gotten a job in the white quota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dumb-dumb, most businesses strive to hire and promote the very highest qualified not the lesser skilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. Most people get jobs because of who they know. Give me a break stupid.
Click to expand...


Because you don't know what actually went on is not my problem. You're simply uneducated or in denial of the employment practices of the federal government especially during the 1970's - 1990's


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.
Click to expand...

Yes you as whites do owe something. You as a jealous white boy dont have the integrity to make the debt right. I understand that so I go through you, over you or around you to get what I want. If I find a chance to screw white boys like you over I do so at every opportunity as long as it does not put my out of my way on the road to building my legacy.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really the best you can do?  When nothing else works you can always rely on STUPID?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well white people got free labor at someone elses expense so turn about is fair play.
Click to expand...


Only the few that actually owned the slaves. Most families worked their fields themselves.


----------



## ricechickie

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.



"persecution of white people"? - no

"biggest hate crime in the history of the universe"? - doubtful

"all liberals support it"? - untrue

So much misinformation packed into such a tiny post.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.


That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you as whites do owe something. You as a jealous white boy dont have the integrity to make the debt right. I understand that so I go through you, over you or around you to get what I want. If I find a chance to screw white boys like you over I do so at every opportunity as long as it does not put my out of my way on the road to building my legacy.
Click to expand...


You're going to build a legacy on a public forum which is unknown by virtually 98% of all Americans? LOL!!  You're no Jesse Jackson.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get your point?  If a Black person walked off the street and applied for a job as an engineer and was not qualified do you actually think he is going to get it?  Of course not moron.  Your post is typical of white men with no skills. They have to fight for a job with other unskilled people and when a unskilled Black person gets the job due to AA they start whining.  Point being AA only really affects those that are unskilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well white people got free labor at someone elses expense so turn about is fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the few that actually owned the slaves. Most families worked their fields themselves.
Click to expand...

They had fields to work because most Blacks could not own land since they were slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you as whites do owe something. You as a jealous white boy dont have the integrity to make the debt right. I understand that so I go through you, over you or around you to get what I want. If I find a chance to screw white boys like you over I do so at every opportunity as long as it does not put my out of my way on the road to building my legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to build a legacy on a public forum which is unknown by virtually 98% of all Americans? LOL!!  You're no Jesse Jackson.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? of course I am not Jesse Jackson. I'm me.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
Click to expand...


I put my check in the mail just now. Watch for it.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put my check in the mail just now. Watch for it.
Click to expand...

No need. We will take it out of your taxes unless you have the conviction to go to jail for not paying your taxes.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already know I own an electrical construction company. I haven't been employed on a job outside my own company for over thirty years. MORON!!
> 
> 
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well white people got free labor at someone elses expense so turn about is fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the few that actually owned the slaves. Most families worked their fields themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had fields to work because most Blacks could not own land since they were slaves.
Click to expand...


So?  The Chinese farmers in China had fields to work too. Does that make them owe you something too?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put my check in the mail just now. Watch for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. We will take it out of your taxes unless you have the conviction to go to jail for not paying your taxes.
Click to expand...


The new Republican Senate and the Republican House are going to give you reparations? LOL!!  That train is leaving the station in a little over two weeks.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I seriously doubt American Blacks will ever receive reparations for the suffering endured by Black slaves in N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you as whites do owe something. You as a jealous white boy dont have the integrity to make the debt right. I understand that so I go through you, over you or around you to get what I want. If I find a chance to screw white boys like you over I do so at every opportunity as long as it does not put my out of my way on the road to building my legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to build a legacy on a public forum which is unknown by virtually 98% of all Americans? LOL!!  You're no Jesse Jackson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? of course I am not Jesse Jackson. I'm me.
Click to expand...


That is your cross to bear - not mine.  I gotta go take the wife out to dinner. Bye now.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didnt know you owned an electrical construction company. What makes you think I knew that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you and I have fought this battle more than once on this forum. You have always lusted for free money at someone else's expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well white people got free labor at someone elses expense so turn about is fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the few that actually owned the slaves. Most families worked their fields themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had fields to work because most Blacks could not own land since they were slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  The Chinese farmers in China had fields to work too. Does that make them owe you something too?
Click to expand...

China is not the US. Stop deflecting. It just makes you look as if you have nothing left to excuse your lack of integrity.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put my check in the mail just now. Watch for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. We will take it out of your taxes unless you have the conviction to go to jail for not paying your taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new Republican Senate and the Republican House are going to give you reparations? LOL!!  That train is leaving the station in a little over two weeks.
Click to expand...

No stupid. If reparations were going to be paid it would be taken out of your taxes.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it as well.  Its fun to talk about it but everyone knows you cant trust racist white people to be honorable towards Black people. They fear us and giving us reparations would be tantamount to admitting what they know in their hearts. They owe this country to the people who actually built it. Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because we owe you absolutely nothing and we recognize someone trying to get something he doesn't deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you as whites do owe something. You as a jealous white boy dont have the integrity to make the debt right. I understand that so I go through you, over you or around you to get what I want. If I find a chance to screw white boys like you over I do so at every opportunity as long as it does not put my out of my way on the road to building my legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to build a legacy on a public forum which is unknown by virtually 98% of all Americans? LOL!!  You're no Jesse Jackson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? of course I am not Jesse Jackson. I'm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your cross to bear - not mine.  I gotta go take the wife out to dinner. Bye now.
Click to expand...

Its not something I have to bear. Its a privilege to be me. Why would I want to be Jesse Jackson?


----------



## ricechickie

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
Click to expand...


If I was worried about what racist whites think, I wouldn't have lived a lot of my life as I've lived it.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race-based affirmative action has outlived its usefulness, and I don't support it.
> 
> Class-based affirmative action wouldn't bother me so much.....such as scholarships given to those who are economically disadvantaged, regardless of race or creed.
> 
> 
> 
> That might acutally be a better idea.  The result will be the same though. Racist whites will point to less affluent Blacks getting more AA and actually have a point now that white women are not the primary beneficiaries of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was worried about what racist whites think, I wouldn't have lived a lot of my life as I've lived it.
Click to expand...

Amen


----------



## squeeze berry

white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous


No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
Click to expand...



sorry, we would be better off without you

everyone knows that


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
Click to expand...

White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.


----------



## Tuatara

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.


Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.


----------



## Tuatara

ShootSpeeders said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I am opposed to reparations. I think it would be more just for blacks to be required to pay for the benefits of living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own.
> 
> It takes intelligence to run a civilization. Black majority countries are places where nothing is done well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.  Whites have done far far far more for blacks than blacks for whites.  Even the black slaves of america 200 years ago had a far better life than they would have had in africa.  Blacks cannot get beyond the stone age. If anything,  blacks should give reparations to whites.
Click to expand...

This is stupid and I would be ashamed if I knew you.


----------



## Asclepias

Tuatara said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
Click to expand...

Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?


----------



## Tuatara

Asclepias said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?
Click to expand...

First of all, I don't have all the answers. If people just treated everyone with dignity and respect regardless of skin colour or gender then that would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Asclepias

Tuatara said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I don't have all the answers. If people just treated everyone with dignity and respect regardless of skin colour or gender then that would be a step in the right direction.
Click to expand...

Thats great as far as the social aspect and I agree wholeheartedly. What I am asking about is the economic discrepancies caused by the head start afforded whites. AA addresses that issue in a token manner as it really beneftis white women more than anyone else. How do Black people get the advantages that white people have enjoyed for centuries if they dont own the resources and the systems that govern them? Do they rely on the good will of white people and hope they like them enough to hire them?


----------



## Tuatara

Asclepias said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I don't have all the answers. If people just treated everyone with dignity and respect regardless of skin colour or gender then that would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great as far as the social aspect and I agree wholeheartedly. What I am asking about is the economic discrepancies caused by the head start afforded whites. AA addresses that issue in a token manner as it really beneftis white women more than anyone else. How do Black people get the advantages that white people have enjoyed for centuries if they dont own the resources and the systems that govern them? Do they rely on the good will of white people and hope they like them enough to hire them?
Click to expand...

In a part yes, hopefully as the years go by there are more white people who have good will towards visible minorities and judge them on their merits. If hiring practices are forced on people it may add resentment towards those minorities. You are correct when you state the economic discrepancies are clearly advantageous to the whites and I would also add, not just in the work force but the education. The better schools have more money. It's been a long upward climb for minorities and it will continue to be a challenge but forcibly giving the job to someone else is reverse discrimination and it only fuels more racism.


Too bad there wasn't a way to hide the indentity of a person when they went through the hiring process.


----------



## Asclepias

Tuatara said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I don't have all the answers. If people just treated everyone with dignity and respect regardless of skin colour or gender then that would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great as far as the social aspect and I agree wholeheartedly. What I am asking about is the economic discrepancies caused by the head start afforded whites. AA addresses that issue in a token manner as it really beneftis white women more than anyone else. How do Black people get the advantages that white people have enjoyed for centuries if they dont own the resources and the systems that govern them? Do they rely on the good will of white people and hope they like them enough to hire them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a part yes, hopefully as the years go by there are more white people who have good will towards visible minorities and judge them on their merits. If hiring practices are forced on people it may add resentment towards those minorities. You are correct when you state the economic discrepancies are clearly advantageous to the whites and I would also add, not just in the work force but the education. The better schools have more money. It's been a long upward climb for minorities and it will continue to be a challenge but forcibly giving the job to someone else is reverse discrimination and it only fuels more racism.
> 
> 
> Too bad there wasn't a way to hide the indentity of a person when they went through the hiring process.
Click to expand...

Thanks for being honest. Its like I tell all my kids I work with and my own childeren. You simply have to be more resilient and outwork white people to reach the same level.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
Click to expand...


There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
Click to expand...

No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
Click to expand...


You are totally without class.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are totally without class.
Click to expand...

Ok?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
Click to expand...


I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
Click to expand...

I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.


----------



## DGS49

A few thoughs:

Opinions on "affirmative action" are meaningless without a specific delineation of what is meant.  AA can mean anything from strict, enforceable quotas to just ensuring that people in the targeted group are considered for whatever benefit is being conferred (admission to a school or program, a job, etc).

Compulsory AA is not appropriate for the pure private sector.  Government is not God and if I own a business then it must be my right to employ and promote whomever I want, based on whatever criteria are most meaningful to me.

A "viable" AA program sets a target of achievement and establishes a process, developed in good faith, that is intended to achieve that target.  If the computer engineering department of MIT wants African American males to hold down 6% of their faculty positions IN THE FUTURE, they can set up a plan that does that.  It might take 4 generations to achieve success, but they could have a plan.

A "viable" AA program ensures that nobody gets the "carrot" who is not fully qualified. The Ferguson, MO police department can't just start going out and hiring black people for the force.  Police officers have to be intelligent and articulate enough to write a coherent arrest report, to testify at trial, to read and understand changing principles of constitutional law, and to conduct themselves accordingly.  So an uneducated, reformed gang-banger from the Hood just won't cut it.

As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.

Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.


You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
Click to expand...

 
If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?

You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
Click to expand...

AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.

Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
Click to expand...

 
The black family destroyed the black family.

Time to take responsibility.

Nothing that happened 150 years can account for the violent acts of blacks today. They weren't looting in Ferguson because of slavery. Slavery isn't the reason why there are so many stupid blacks in this country.

Fact is the black family is worse off now than in the 1950's and 1960's.

In 1950, 17 percent of African-American children lived in a home with their mother but not their father. By 2010 that had increased to 50 percent. In 1965, only eight percent of childbirths in the Black community occurred out-of-wedlock. In 2010 that figure was 41 percent; and today, the out-of-wedlock childbirth in the Black community sits at an astonishing 72 percent. The number of African-American women married and living with their spouse was recorded as 53 percent in 1950. By 2010, it had dropped to 25 percent.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people earned what they have , too bad if someone is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. They just had white boy AA for 350 plus years. Everyone knows that.  Without the agricultural skills and physical strength of Black people the US would not have become an economic power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. I'm probably one of the biggest liberals on this site and I never supported AA. I know there is discrimination against women and people of visible minorities but AA is not the answer. Blankets statement will not help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the answer to you? How do Black people compete with the 350 year head start whites guaranteed themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I don't have all the answers. If people just treated everyone with dignity and respect regardless of skin colour or gender then that would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great as far as the social aspect and I agree wholeheartedly. What I am asking about is the economic discrepancies caused by the head start afforded whites. AA addresses that issue in a token manner as it really beneftis white women more than anyone else. How do Black people get the advantages that white people have enjoyed for centuries if they dont own the resources and the systems that govern them? Do they rely on the good will of white people and hope they like them enough to hire them?
Click to expand...



the head start is white superiority

thanks for admitting it


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, we would be better off without you
> 
> everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
Click to expand...


Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White guys would be better off but not white women. Thanks for admitting once again you cannot compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.
Click to expand...

The coed in Virginia has nothing to do with what I am talking about. However she was seen holding hands with the killer since you want to bring her up.  Why was she holding his hand if she was not interested in Black guys? How you turned this into something about the coed only shows your desperation you retarded asshole.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.
Click to expand...

Stats dont prove anything other than you are a retard for thinking they prove something. I can out perform you in anything with ease you moron.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. You'll be posting your usual tasteless photos.  Have you no moral character at all?  Don't you realize there's someone's daughter up in Virginia who's body has probably been found after probably being raped and murdered by one of your Black thug brothers?  You're living proof of the depraved and degenerate nature of Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The coed in Virginia has nothing to do with what I am talking about. However she was seen holding hands with the killer since you want to bring her up.  Why was she holding his hand if she was not interested in Black guys? How you turned this into something about the coed only shows your desperation you retarded asshole.
Click to expand...


You continue to prove the point about the degenerate Black race with your vocabulary.  Totally uncivilized.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, American Black people have to acknowlege the unpleasant fact that all around them there are people who are the victims of serious discrimination and are succeeding educationally, economically, and socially, through hard work and sacrifice.  We have jews, Koreans, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese, and even black-skinned people from Africa who are making a killing in spite of being the victim of racism and other forms of bigotry.   So to suppose that they only way Black people can prevail is through some sort of government assistance is B.S.
> 
> Indeed, it is self-limiting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats dont prove anything other than you are a retard for thinking they prove something. I can out perform you in anything with ease you moron.
Click to expand...


Stats totally destroy all your senseless ramblings.  The Black murder rate stats  are established by the Black Eric Holder's own Department of Justice. Face it, you are a loser only out to get something else for free.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one I know has a white daughter raped by one of my brothers. We dont need to rape white women. They willingly give themselves to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The coed in Virginia has nothing to do with what I am talking about. However she was seen holding hands with the killer since you want to bring her up.  Why was she holding his hand if she was not interested in Black guys? How you turned this into something about the coed only shows your desperation you retarded asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to prove the point about the degenerate Black race with your vocabulary.  Totally uncivilized.
Click to expand...

You continue your desperation. Did you ever figure out why she was holding the killers hand?  BTW you never explained why you were so ass injured about white women loving black men you had to bring this sordid event into the conversation? You are a pathetic immoral white boy bringing this event into the conversation and then whining about. Deal with the fact your white women will leave you for a Black man. You pitiful fool.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one important factor. None of those groups went through centuries of slavery and subsequent Jim Crow in this country. Black people did. The very fact that Africans can come over here and succeed should make that point very obvious to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats dont prove anything other than you are a retard for thinking they prove something. I can out perform you in anything with ease you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats totally destroy all your senseless ramblings.  The Black murder rate stats  are established by the Black Eric Holder's own Department of Justice. Face it, you are a loser only out to get something else for free.
Click to expand...

History shows us you feral animals are the most violent on the face of the earth. You cant even compare the deaths, war, genocides, etc etc. started by whites. Gimme a break clown.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is indeed a fact, "that Africans can come over here and succeed". Why was AA even instituted? Are blacks that inferior that they cannot make it without the white man either giving them an advantage (because of skin color) or by dumbing down civil service exams so blacks can compete?
> 
> You are a strong advocate for how the black man has taught the white everything and how much the world owes the black man yet you concede that without programs like AA your people would be further behind in every socio-economic scale than they already are.
> 
> 
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats dont prove anything other than you are a retard for thinking they prove something. I can out perform you in anything with ease you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats totally destroy all your senseless ramblings.  The Black murder rate stats  are established by the Black Eric Holder's own Department of Justice. Face it, you are a loser only out to get something else for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us you feral animals are the most violent on the face of the earth. You cant even compare the deaths, war, genocides, etc etc. started by whites. Gimme a break clown.
Click to expand...

 
Keep ignoring the stats and deflecting. That's what you do best.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was supposedly instituted to correct historical inequities. What does that have to do with Africans coming over here and succeeding? They werent part of the US. That just proves my point that slavery and Jim Crow destroyed the Black family here in the US on top of giving white guys a head start.
> 
> Blacks are no more inferior than the white boys that got AA for 350 years. You needed to keep other races down in order to become successful and own everything. Without that help you would need AA right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statics prove Blacks are inferior, you just won't accept proven facts. Black males drop out of school at an alarming rate while Black females tend to stay in school. That's a major reason for the decline in married Black women. What woman in her right mind would wish to be tied to an uneducated man who can't get a decent job?  No woman wants to work and support a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats dont prove anything other than you are a retard for thinking they prove something. I can out perform you in anything with ease you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats totally destroy all your senseless ramblings.  The Black murder rate stats  are established by the Black Eric Holder's own Department of Justice. Face it, you are a loser only out to get something else for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us you feral animals are the most violent on the face of the earth. You cant even compare the deaths, war, genocides, etc etc. started by whites. Gimme a break clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep ignoring the stats and deflecting. That's what you do best.
Click to expand...

Keep ignoring history and deflecting convict.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know them either but I do respect and appreciate the loss of their little girl.  I also respect women which you obviously do not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The coed in Virginia has nothing to do with what I am talking about. However she was seen holding hands with the killer since you want to bring her up.  Why was she holding his hand if she was not interested in Black guys? How you turned this into something about the coed only shows your desperation you retarded asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to prove the point about the degenerate Black race with your vocabulary.  Totally uncivilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue your desperation. Did you ever figure out why she was holding the killers hand?  BTW you never explained why you were so ass injured about white women loving black men you had to bring this sordid event into the conversation? You are a pathetic immoral white boy bringing this event into the conversation and then whining about. Deal with the fact your white women will leave you for a Black man. You pitiful fool.
Click to expand...


You Blacks can't accept "No"  for an answer?  You have to murder and rape?  You are totally despicable.  Your own posts show your total disrespect for women.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not a clue who you are talking about or why you think someone that is my brother did anything to anyone let alone a white girl who likes black men.  I respect all women so obviously you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't watch any news at all.  Who said anything about the coed liking  Black guys?  That's a figment of your own porno mindset. You are obsessed with it. It comes up from you in every thread you engage in.  The Virginia coed was raped and murdered by a Black guy who probably raped and murdered other whie college girls. You Blacks have a real perverse need to rape and murder white women. One day it's going to be open season on Black males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The coed in Virginia has nothing to do with what I am talking about. However she was seen holding hands with the killer since you want to bring her up.  Why was she holding his hand if she was not interested in Black guys? How you turned this into something about the coed only shows your desperation you retarded asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to prove the point about the degenerate Black race with your vocabulary.  Totally uncivilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue your desperation. Did you ever figure out why she was holding the killers hand?  BTW you never explained why you were so ass injured about white women loving black men you had to bring this sordid event into the conversation? You are a pathetic immoral white boy bringing this event into the conversation and then whining about. Deal with the fact your white women will leave you for a Black man. You pitiful fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Blacks can't accept "No"  for an answer?  You have to murder and rape?  You are totally despicable.  Your own posts show your total disrespect for women.
Click to expand...

Black men rarely hear the word no and definitely not from white women. White women hunt us down dude. They want mixed babies.  I have all the respect in the world for women. I just dont have any for you. Stop trying so hard dude. Its not working.


----------



## Taz

The only chicks AA works on is prostitutes.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
Click to expand...

Retard thinks people live to be 350years old.


----------



## RKMBrown

Friends said:


> Are you in favor of affirmative action, or opposed to it? Please explain your answer.


Grossly opposed, because I've been the victim of it. 

Let's face it, AA for blacks is a racist act against other races.  AA for women is a bigoted act against males.  No if and's or buts about it. AA is a vile act.

The result of AA is to turn our country upside down.  It used to be one merely had to work hard and do a great job to get a promotion and receive rewards.  This is not the case any more.  Now you have to have the right color of skin or the right gender.  

My neighbor's daughter is studying to be an Engineer... his father said and I quote... "and because she's a girl she'll go far."  And that is the truth, a female or black engineer is guaranteed success.  White guys... yeah not so much.  They get the boot no matter how good they are.


----------



## Friends

Delta4Embassy said:


> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.



What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"

Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them. 

Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down. 

"We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
Click to expand...


We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Delta4Embassy said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
Click to expand...


Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.

Census - 1860: 
*Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
*Free Colored Persons = *476,748

Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.


----------



## the_human_being

Delta4Embassy said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
Click to expand...


Are you totally unaware of the devastation this nation suffered in loss of life and property because of the Civil War. The Civil War set this country back years, most especially the South. Many families lost their homes and property as well as their sons, fathers, and husbands. The South almost collapsed. I'd say any real progress we had made was totally negated by the Civil War.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
Click to expand...

None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
Click to expand...

I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.



> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.



There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Reparations WERE in fact issued but then recinded by some racist fucknut. So here we are over a hundred years later still talking about when it could have been done with before any of us were born.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.

That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)

Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
Click to expand...

 
And there never will be.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
Click to expand...

Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
Click to expand...

 
You don't have the authority to speak for whites.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
Click to expand...


O ye of little faith. 

DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014

What Reparations in America Could Look Like
Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014

CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014

Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have the authority to speak for whites.
Click to expand...

Yes I do.  I just did.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
Click to expand...

You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals and primarily responsible for building this country. What would whites have to be deluded about if they admitted this?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have the authority to speak for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do.  I just did.
Click to expand...

 
And you're wrong as usual.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
Click to expand...


Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are an ongoing NET LOSS to American society. There's the reparation - it's an annual tax on the nation's wealth and well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reparation
> *1*.
> the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals and primarily responsible for building this country. What would whites have to be deluded about if they admitted this?
Click to expand...

 
You people are the dumbest I've ever seen.

Reparations will never happen. Never!

Get over it already!


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were stupid but this takes the cake.
> 
> *There is nothing in American history that has been done to pay money or help those wronged by slavery*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
Click to expand...


Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations. 













If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
Click to expand...


It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. Whites cant stand it when Black people show them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
Click to expand...

I dont think it matters.

Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre 



> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.



13 years later and still no reparations.

San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> O ye of little faith.
> 
> DARWALL: Slavery, reparations and Yale
> Yale Daily News (blog)‎ - Oct 15, 2014
> 
> What Reparations in America Could Look Like
> Gawker‎ - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> CARICOM Begins 2nd Conference on Slavery Reparations from ...
> Latin American Herald Tribune‎ - Oct 13, 2014
> 
> Isn't a usbject only making the rounds in academia, it's out there being debated. Since it's so obviously the right thing to do, I have faith it will become reality. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
Click to expand...


President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
Click to expand...

 
No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more faith that I do. Even though it makes sense, lots of whites are dead set against it. Admitting their ancestors either directly owned slaves or encouraged the ownership of slaves through apathy or outright support would force them to face the fact that Blacks are their equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
Click to expand...

That would be classic.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice doesn't ask for a show of hands. And doing it doesn't loose face for anyone. Not like people are gonna find their names ona  big long registry of slave owners. The tax breaks and such would just happen seemlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
Click to expand...


Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.

President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro 

Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations 

"A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the posters on here would commit suicide if Blacks were given reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens great but I wont hold my breath.  I have no reason to believe white people in general are capable of coming to terms with it enough to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
Click to expand...

 
I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?

If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.


 
Old Testament crap doesn't mean a thing you retarded fuck.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a political issue at the moment, why it's mired in such a quagmire. Should make it a judicial issue and get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring its reparations recommendation after those given to Black survivors and descendants of the Rosewood, Fla. race riot of 1923, the 11-member Commission, made up of seven Blacks and six whites, voted 10 to 1 for direct payment of reparations to survivors, the creation of school scholarship funds and the establishment of economic enterprise zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
Click to expand...


Whatever shitkicker.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

I'll give you $10 to reparate my fence. Do you own a hammer?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
Click to expand...

 
No I'm a redneck cracker. Please get it right!


----------



## Taz

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think it matters.
> 
> Oklahoma mulls reparations for Black Wall St. Massacre
> 
> 13 years later and still no reparations.
> 
> San Francisco Bay View Survivors of Black Wall Street race riot still haven t received any reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
Click to expand...

Delta, what do you like more, sucking a cock or sucking a pussy, as it relates to AA, of course (Don't want to get flagged, you're a fucking snitch).


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm a redneck cracker. Please get it right!
Click to expand...


If you're a cracker don't ya have to change your Sig about being a proud Texan?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Taz said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama could, on his last day in office issue an Executive Order saying pay what ya owe ya rich honkies.  Then (flips double birds) F you goodnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delta, what do you like more, sucking a cock or sucking a pussy, as it relates to AA, of course (Don't want to get flagged, you're a fucking snitch).
Click to expand...


AA? ...Oh.  If you're sucking pussy no wonder your gf are unimpressed. Wanna suck something suck her clitoris.  

Prefer the fellas.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you $10 to reparate my fence. Do you own a hammer?
Click to expand...

Keep your $10. You need it. i'll send someone to fix your chicken wire fence in the trailer park for free.  This new AA must have done a number on you. No wonder you cant stand it. Without white AA you be living a 6th world existence.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delta, what do you like more, sucking a cock or sucking a pussy, as it relates to AA, of course (Don't want to get flagged, you're a fucking snitch).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA? ...Oh.  If you're sucking pussy no wonder your gf are unimpressed. Wanna suck something suck her clitoris.
> 
> Prefer the fellas.
Click to expand...

He doesnt know what that is.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do "we" owe those people? Who is "we?"
> 
> Blacks in the United States are better off than blacks in Africa, or in any black majority, black run country in the world. American blacks benefit from living in a civilization incomparably superior to anything they have been able to create on their own, and anything they have been able to maintain when it was given to them.
> 
> Whites in the United States are not better off because of the black population. We are worse off. We would be better off if they left. To begin with, and most obviously the crime rate would go way down. The cost of our criminal justice system would go down.
> 
> "We" are not holding down blacks. "We" are lifting them up. The weight is getting hard to bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you $10 to reparate my fence. Do you own a hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your $10. You need it. i'll send someone to fix your chicken wire fence in the trailer park for free.  This new AA must have done a number on you. No wonder you cant stand it. Without white AA you be living a 6th world existence.
Click to expand...

So that's a no, you don't own a hammer?


----------



## Taz

Maybe we should extend AA to all of Africa?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he couldn't do that you ignorant fuck. Congress holds the purse strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm a redneck cracker. Please get it right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're a cracker don't ya have to change your Sig about being a proud Texan?
Click to expand...

 
Why should I? I'm fifth generation Texan and proud of my state.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have what we have partially due to slave labor. We never paid for that labor to receive the benefits we did. Not proposing we had out checks but could pay what we owe via tax discounts, free tuition, and the like. Isn't without precedent. Paid reparations to WWII Japanese for the internment camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all of the lost labor productivity from the men who were killed and maimed in the Civil War. The nation LOST a lot of wealth in order to free slaves. Reparations were repaid multiple times over.
> 
> Census - 1860:
> *Total Number of Slaves = *3,950,528
> *Free Colored Persons = *476,748
> 
> Casualties of the Civil War = 620,000 The number of men who were maimed is incalculable. As it stand, one white man traded his life to free 7 slaves/free colored. That's a VERY STEEP price to pay for strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that wealth went to Black people moron. If you dont know what reparations means look it up instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you $10 to reparate my fence. Do you own a hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your $10. You need it. i'll send someone to fix your chicken wire fence in the trailer park for free.  This new AA must have done a number on you. No wonder you cant stand it. Without white AA you be living a 6th world existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's a no, you don't own a hammer?
Click to expand...

I said I will send someone down for free. Whats the address to your trailer park?  I have a couple of guys that used AA to get a job cutting wire that will fix you right up.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should look up the word 'ignorant.'  ...I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> President President Barack Obama 2014 Reparations Act for Negro
> 
> Will President Obama Give In to Slavery Reparations
> 
> "A group called the Los Angeles Reparations NOW-Promissory Note Coalition seeks to get President Obama’s attention by an open letter which invokes Dr. Martin Luther Kings’s speech in 1963. The letter says in part: “Being the First African-American or Black-adopted ‘son of the slaves’ in the White House as the Chief Executive of this nation, you can, after your inauguration, immediately by Executive Order implement the mechanism that will complete the unfinished business of all Congressional Civil Rights Acts, including Reparations, that the late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. called the Promissory Note."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm a redneck cracker. Please get it right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're a cracker don't ya have to change your Sig about being a proud Texan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I? I'm fifth generation Texan and proud of my state.
Click to expand...


Aren't crackers people from Georgia?


----------



## Desperado

Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Desperado said:


> Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.



Might have the talent but so long as your employer is subject to affirmative action hiring practices you'll never know. Really wanna doctor or dentist working on ya who might have been hired just to meet a hiring quota?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did and it had your picture beside the definition. Imagine that?
> 
> If you think that the President by executive order can pay reparations then you are ignorant of the what the President can and can't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever shitkicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm a redneck cracker. Please get it right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're a cracker don't ya have to change your Sig about being a proud Texan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I? I'm fifth generation Texan and proud of my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't crackers people from Georgia?
Click to expand...

 
Obviously you don't know what a cracker is.


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.


Glad you realized that whites had 350 years of exclusive AA. Thanks for admitting you dont have talent.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you realized that whites had 350 years of exclusive AA. Thanks for admitting you dont have talent.
Click to expand...

^Retard still thinks people live to be 350years old.


----------



## Desperado

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you realized that whites had 350 years of exclusive AA. Thanks for admitting you dont have talent.
Click to expand...


The racist speaks, and again has nothing of importance to say.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action is what you need when you don't have the talent to get the job on your own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you realized that whites had 350 years of exclusive AA. Thanks for admitting you dont have talent.
Click to expand...

 
Three hundred years of slavery and racial discrimination do not explain low test scores and inferior academic performance for blacks today. Since the civil rights legislation was signed black academic performance has hardly improved at all. Black rates of crime and illegitimacy have gotten much worse.


----------



## Friends

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.



We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
Click to expand...

Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
Click to expand...

Yeah cause white people evolved from black people... oh wait does that mean black people are pre-human?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
Click to expand...

I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
Click to expand...


But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
Click to expand...

Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
Click to expand...

I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.  When will you black folks begin to show your superiority?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
Click to expand...


Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.


----------



## Rikurzhen

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.  When will you black folks begin to show your superiority?
Click to expand...

He's right though.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
Click to expand...

Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna leave a legacy for your kids, pay your bills. Or think of it this way, it's in the BIble.
> 
> That a man should fulfill whatever he has uttered (Deut. 23:24)
> 
> Attempt to pay reparations was done but welched on. Time to unwelch and pay our debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
Click to expand...

No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Affirmative Action"

Is among the most least understood policies in American history, where there is comprehensive ignorance as to what the policy actually entails, how its applied, and the Constitutional case law that guides its implementation.

Many on the right will seek to exploit this ignorance, or as a consequence of ignorance among conservatives – willful or otherwise – for some perceived partisan gain, seeking to propagate lies and nonsense about 'reverse discrimination' and white Americans not being afforded their civil liberties.


----------



## Rikurzhen

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Affirmative Action"
> 
> Is among the most least understood policies in American history, where there is comprehensive ignorance as to what the policy actually entails, how its applied, and the Constitutional case law that guides its implementation.
> 
> Many on the right will seek to exploit this ignorance, or as a consequence of ignorance among conservatives – willful or otherwise – for some perceived partisan gain, seeking to propagate lies and nonsense about 'reverse discrimination' and white Americans not being afforded their civil liberties.


Once all the frivolous verbiage is stripped away the actual content of your comment = zero.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.
Click to expand...


You mean like how cockroaches are predicted to inherit the world after mankind vanishes?


----------



## Asclepias

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Affirmative Action"
> 
> Is among the most least understood policies in American history, where there is comprehensive ignorance as to what the policy actually entails, how its applied, and the Constitutional case law that guides its implementation.
> 
> Many on the right will seek to exploit this ignorance, or as a consequence of ignorance among conservatives – willful or otherwise – for some perceived partisan gain, seeking to propagate lies and nonsense about 'reverse discrimination' and white Americans not being afforded their civil liberties.


Current day AA confounds the intellectually stunted because they obviously dont realize that white women benefit from it more than any other demographic.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how cockroaches are predicted to inherit the world after mankind vanishes?
Click to expand...

Exactly. We were built to last. There is a reason despite your attempts to kill us off via disease, eugenics, abortion, sterilization, Jim Crow, etc we still vastly outnumber you.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But who would earn the money to support all the black people then? Your lifestyle would approach that of the citizens of the Congo.
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how cockroaches are predicted to inherit the world after mankind vanishes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We were built to last. There is a reason despite your attempts to kill us off via disease, eugenics, abortion, sterilization, Jim Crow, etc we still vastly outnumber you.
Click to expand...

That reason is that white man invented science, medicine and agriculture allows African populations to soar above Malthusian limits. If whites magically vanish, the Idiocracy world that would be left behind would be watering all their crops with Brawndo and there would be a massive die off in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how cockroaches are predicted to inherit the world after mankind vanishes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We were built to last. There is a reason despite your attempts to kill us off via disease, eugenics, abortion, sterilization, Jim Crow, etc we still vastly outnumber you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reason is that white man invented science, medicine and agriculture allows African populations to soar above Malthusian limits. If whites magically vanish, the Idiocracy world that would be left behind would be watering all their crops with Brawndo and there would be a massive die off in Africa.
Click to expand...

I stopped reading after the first sentence. White people invented none of that.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people. My lifestyle would only get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on relying on magic to fill your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for magic. We were here before you were and we will be here after you are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how cockroaches are predicted to inherit the world after mankind vanishes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We were built to last. There is a reason despite your attempts to kill us off via disease, eugenics, abortion, sterilization, Jim Crow, etc we still vastly outnumber you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reason is that white man invented science, medicine and agriculture allows African populations to soar above Malthusian limits. If whites magically vanish, the Idiocracy world that would be left behind would be watering all their crops with Brawndo and there would be a massive die off in Africa.
Click to expand...

You see Rkiurzhen. Black people dont trip off stuff like that. We dont have an issue with living in equilibrium with nature.  Its only white people that have that hangup.My theory is that you know you have bad genes and any sign of death messes with your head. If there is a die off in Africa there will still be people left to repopulate the earth. Poblem solved.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us.
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
Click to expand...

ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people you would still be in caves eating each other in Europe. You were taught civilization not once but twice by Black people. The world was better off without you genetic mistakes. YOu have brought nothing but disease, discord, and violence. It will be much better when you are bred out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA
Click to expand...

Whites needed AA for 350 years and besides we know that AA is a man made construct.  I said natures design not mans design. There is a reason you get skin cancer easier than I would and a reason you are prone to debilitating diseases such as Parkinsons, Osteoporosis, ED and other weird things.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause white people sprang from black people.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites needed AA for 350 years and besides we know that AA is a man made construct.  I said natures design not mans design. There is a reason you get skin cancer easier than I would and a reason you are prone to debilitating diseases such as Parkinsons, Osteoporosis, ED and other weird things.
Click to expand...

ROFL I see so blacks were in charge of America for 350years giving whites AA.  ROFL you're an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean some Black people got trapped in Europe during the ice age after breeding with Neanderthals and white people are the result.
> 
> 
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites needed AA for 350 years and besides we know that AA is a man made construct.  I said natures design not mans design. There is a reason you get skin cancer easier than I would and a reason you are prone to debilitating diseases such as Parkinsons, Osteoporosis, ED and other weird things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL I see so blacks were in charge of America for 350years giving whites AA.  ROFL you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

No whites were in charge giving themselves AA. Were you deflecting or is it you have a hard time reading?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see so white people are mutts and black people are pure.  You black folks really are superior. Funny how you don't show it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites needed AA for 350 years and besides we know that AA is a man made construct.  I said natures design not mans design. There is a reason you get skin cancer easier than I would and a reason you are prone to debilitating diseases such as Parkinsons, Osteoporosis, ED and other weird things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL I see so blacks were in charge of America for 350years giving whites AA.  ROFL you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites were in charge giving themselves AA. Were you deflecting or is it you have a hard time reading?
Click to expand...

I see so now you think blacks are giving themselves AA?  ROFL your inability to make a valid comparison shows everyone exactly what a dumb ass you are.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a known fact white people have the DNA of Neanderthals in them. I have some too but not as much as someone from Europe.  Has nothing to do with superiority. I don't think Black people are superior. I just believe we are natures ultimate design. If the world turns into perpetual winter white people would be the ultimate design.
> 
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE DESIGN ROFL  yeah cause the ultimate design is people who need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites needed AA for 350 years and besides we know that AA is a man made construct.  I said natures design not mans design. There is a reason you get skin cancer easier than I would and a reason you are prone to debilitating diseases such as Parkinsons, Osteoporosis, ED and other weird things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL I see so blacks were in charge of America for 350years giving whites AA.  ROFL you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites were in charge giving themselves AA. Were you deflecting or is it you have a hard time reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see so now you think blacks are giving themselves AA?  ROFL your inability to make a valid comparison shows everyone exactly what a dumb ass you are.
Click to expand...

I wasnt making a comparison. The joke is on you dumb ass.


----------



## Taz

Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.


Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
Click to expand...

In our 350 years, blacks were living as animals in Africa. White people brought you proper civilization. You're welcome.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
Click to expand...

No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
Click to expand...

Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
Click to expand...

Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Whites believe they can "shame" black people into cutting their own throats lol


BTW RKM is a troll black belt.  Nothing he responds with bares any resemblance to the post he quotes.  

Peace!


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
Click to expand...


Who said it was a law?


----------



## RKMBrown

ClosedCaption said:


> Whites believe they can "shame" black people into cutting their own throats lol
> 
> 
> BTW RKM is a troll black belt.  Nothing he responds with bares any resemblance to the post he quotes.
> 
> Peace!


You're an idiot.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks STILL need AA. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
Click to expand...

AA is a law... duh...


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've only had partial AA for 60 years. Whites had complete white AA for 350 years and partial AA for white women for 60 years. Pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
Click to expand...

Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't have AA for 350 years you dumb POS. AA is for dumb pieces of shit like you not for white men.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
Click to expand...

How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre correct. Whites had AA for 400 years. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
Click to expand...

Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the Affirmative Action law written 400 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
Click to expand...

So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was a law?
> 
> 
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
Click to expand...

No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is a law... duh...
> 
> 
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
Click to expand...

climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then it wasn't until they legalized slavery. Keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
Click to expand...

Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does slavery establish a law specifying that employers have to hire a quota of white folks irregardless of whether minorities have more skill? HUH?  Your comparison of AA to slavery also fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
Click to expand...

So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it doesnt. The vast majority of slaves were not allowed to own land or attend school. Some were allowed to work for wages but they were not paid the same amount a white guy would be paid. All that amounts to AA for white boys. I'm not concerned with what you think the label is. That does nothing in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
Click to expand...

I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically your are full of shit.  There was no such thing as AA.   White folks paying white folks more than black folks is not AA, dumb ass.  It's call racism.  Or are you trying to admit AA is racism?
> 
> 
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
Click to expand...

ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are full of shit.  I just said the climate before, during, and after slavery was White AA. Whites were first to be employed, first for promotions, first to be given land, etc etc.  White AA.
> 
> 
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> climate is AA??? HUH???  WTF does climate have to do with a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a CLIMATE YA DUMB ASS.  AA is a law FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Clearly white people were more likely to hire whites over blacks way back when but that is not the same as saying there was a LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  Your analogy between preference in hiring and A LAW CALLED AA FORCING EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER JOKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Climate doest just refer to weather and location retard. Its also used to describe societal leanings and unspoken or unofficial policy
> 
> 
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
Click to expand...

I'm not a democrat but nice try.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now AA means social leanings?  WTF?  No.  AA is a LAW FORCING CERTAIN EMPLOYERS TO HIRE ONE RACE OVER ANOTHER RACE.  AA is not a social preference or leaning.  Dude put down the shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
Click to expand...

Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you your labels dont dictate what AA is.  Whites had AA for 400 years with the majority of that being written laws designed to hold back Blacks and uplift whites. No amount of semantics is going to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
Click to expand...

Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL who made you god to re-declare AA laws as some climate change thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
Click to expand...

Ah... a democrat in denial.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
Click to expand...

No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat... can't get your way in life... lie cheat steal beg obfuscate deflect...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
Click to expand...

Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democrat but nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
Click to expand...

The part the dictionary can explain to you.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... did you vote Obama?  What party do you affiliate with?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
Click to expand...

Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. However, that doesnt make one a democrat. I am independent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
Click to expand...

No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... a democrat in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
Click to expand...

I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Independent. I havent been a democratic for about 2 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
Click to expand...

You know what they say about making ASSumptions right? Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votes like democrat, talks like a democrat, ... hmm.  What part of being independent is different than being democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
Click to expand...

I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part the dictionary can explain to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
Click to expand...

Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political party planks and views are defined in the dictionary?  Which democrat party planks are you against?
> 
> 
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the dictionary can explain the definition of a democrat and a independent for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
Click to expand...

Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for someone else's definition of independent... I'm asking how you distinguish yourself from democrats.  Simply saying your are not a democrat, but being in favor of 100% of democrat party planks... makes you sound more like a liar than an Independent.
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
Click to expand...

ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple. I am registered independent. If I wanted to be a democrat I would have registered democrat. Where did you get the idea I am 100% in favor of Democratic planks?  I know you didnt see me type that anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Pointing out White AA for 400 years is not deflecting. Its showing whites have no reason to be against present day AA especially since white women benefit from it more than anyone.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been around here for a year. I have a very good memory.  I've never seen you side against a democrat party plank.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out White AA for 400 years is not deflecting. Its showing whites have no reason to be against present day AA especially since white women benefit from it more than anyone.
Click to expand...

There was no AA for 400 years dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then your memory must not be as good as you think or you dont happen to attend the threads I have been on.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out White AA for 400 years is not deflecting. Its showing whites have no reason to be against present day AA especially since white women benefit from it more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no AA for 400 years dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Yes there was. Denying it only makes you look desperate fool.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to name ONE PARTY PLANK OF THE DEMOCRATS that you disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out White AA for 400 years is not deflecting. Its showing whites have no reason to be against present day AA especially since white women benefit from it more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no AA for 400 years dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there was. Denying it only makes you look desperate fool.
Click to expand...

You didn't even exist 400 years ago.  You claim AA of 400years ago isn't real but rather is a figment of your imagination for what you think the climate was back then.  And now you claim I'm the desperate fool?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you waiting? My disagreements with the Dems is not what this thread is about.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL you deflected from today's AA to ancient history, not me, ya dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out White AA for 400 years is not deflecting. Its showing whites have no reason to be against present day AA especially since white women benefit from it more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no AA for 400 years dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there was. Denying it only makes you look desperate fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't even exist 400 years ago.  You claim AA of 400years ago isn't real but rather is a figment of your imagination for what you think the climate was back then.  And now you claim I'm the desperate fool?
Click to expand...

I didnt say I existed. I said White AA did.  Yes you are desperate. Why else would you be deflecting and lying?


----------



## Taz

AA is for inferior races.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> AA is for inferior races.


Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
Click to expand...

Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
Click to expand...

I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
Click to expand...

Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
Click to expand...

I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
Click to expand...

 
White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago. 

Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more. 

Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
Click to expand...

 
Slavery was a terrible mistake. We never should have brought you people over here in chains. We should have let you wallow in your congenital inferiority. 

Jim Crow was based on sound instinct. Since it was ended black rates of crime and illegitimacy have gone way up. Black academic performance has hardly improved at all.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
Click to expand...

Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line. 
Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
Click to expand...


Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.

You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was a terrible mistake. We never should have brought you people over here in chains. We should have let you wallow in your congenital inferiority.
> 
> Jim Crow was based on sound instinct. Since it was ended black rates of crime and illegitimacy have gone way up. Black academic performance has hardly improved at all.
Click to expand...

You couldnt help yourselves. You knew you didnt possess the ability to do anything. If you had not brought Africans to the states you would become a penal colony like Australia.  I agree that Africans should have been left in Africa to continue producing the worlds wealthiest people. The slave trade destroyed the gold market in Africa.

Jim Crow was based on fear of competition. We know this because whites purposely directed funds for Black schools to white schools. Historically whites have shown themselves to be a mentally weak culture full of the hall marks of mental weakness. War and savagery.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
Click to expand...

You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the law or shut the fuck up, you feral negro.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
Click to expand...

Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't show you monkeys anything but bananas. Wanna play fetch?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
Click to expand...

Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can ever back anything up, I'm here.
> 
> 
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
Click to expand...

The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already backed it up. Whites had AA for 400 years here in the US via social policy, slavery, and Jim Crow. Your refusal to accept that shows that the level of understanding needed to grasp this concept is beyond your reach. IOW words monkeys have a hard time understanding complex issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
Click to expand...

I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then we needed laws to keep the inferior feral negros in line.
> Slavery has been around for 5000 years or more, stop blaming us for everything. Blacks were too inferior and weak to do anything about it when black Africans captured you. We brought you here, showed you how to do shit and then let you go, and this is the thanks we get? Geez, ungrateful bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.
Click to expand...

You need a special law just to get yourself on the playing field because otherwise you couldn't compete. Putting fruit in the basket is your advantage. Be happy for that.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You needed laws because you were afraid you couldn't compete and you knew your women would gravitate towards us. I know slavery has been around for 5K years. The word slave comes from Europe denoting the Slavic people. You guys enslaved your own. Thats no secret. That has nothing to do with AA as that occurred in Europe. Your attempt to deflect is just another monkey ruse. We are talking about the US not Europe. Get back on topic boy..
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a special law just to get yourself on the playing field because otherwise you couldn't compete. Putting fruit in the basket is your advantage. Be happy for that.
Click to expand...

Exactly, just like whites needed special laws for 350 years. No we wont be happy about just the NBA. We are coming to take over everything.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

You guys are amateurs.


----------



## Asclepias

Most non white people are amateurs at being monkeys.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we couldn't compete with people who couldn't even invent shoes, let alone read or write. Well, nice try. You're at least trying to think.
> 
> 
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a special law just to get yourself on the playing field because otherwise you couldn't compete. Putting fruit in the basket is your advantage. Be happy for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, just like whites needed special laws for 350 years. No we wont be happy about just the NBA. We are coming to take over everything.
Click to expand...

You're right putting the laughing face after your post cuz it IS pretty funny.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most cave monkeys you have a problem with perception. Shoes are bad for your feet dummy. Regardless you have a Black man to thank for current day shoes. We taught you whites to read and write. Thats why one of the worlds oldest universities was in west Africa. You cant compete and the proof is that you needed 400 years of white AA. Just look to the NBA for proof of what would happen when the playing field is leveled.
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a special law just to get yourself on the playing field because otherwise you couldn't compete. Putting fruit in the basket is your advantage. Be happy for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, just like whites needed special laws for 350 years. No we wont be happy about just the NBA. We are coming to take over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right putting the laughing face after your post cuz it IS pretty funny.
Click to expand...

I put it after yours where you had no comeback but a weak emoticon.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
Click to expand...

 
In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.


----------



## Political Correctness

None of that was created by caucasians, damn liar.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is about putting fruit in the basket. You guys have an advantage. But you don't hear whites bawling and whining about it, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I hear white guys complaining about it all the time. We dont have an advantage. We just out work you. People like you used to think Black people couldnt play basketball. You were wrong then and you are wrong now. Dont blame your laziness on a supposed advantage. You simply are afraid to work hard enough to compete. Thats why AA frightens you now. Because you feel more Black people on the playing field will reduce you to a spectator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a special law just to get yourself on the playing field because otherwise you couldn't compete. Putting fruit in the basket is your advantage. Be happy for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, just like whites needed special laws for 350 years. No we wont be happy about just the NBA. We are coming to take over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right putting the laughing face after your post cuz it IS pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put it after yours where you had no comeback but a weak emoticon.
Click to expand...

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
Click to expand...

In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is for inferior races.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
Click to expand...

 
When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.


----------



## Taz

Whites got tired of dominating blacks because they fucking whine and bitch so much so we invented AA to give them a hand up. Do they thank us? Noooooooo. They fucking continue to whine and bitch. Geez, you're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came to grips with your inferiority. You had 400 years of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
Click to expand...

Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
Click to expand...


The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.


----------



## Truman123

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.


It's worse than the Holocaust and slavery?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people. 

Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have ten thousand years of superiority behind us. We invented agriculture ten thousand years ago. We invented civilization five thousand years ago. We invented iron technology over three thousand years ago.
> 
> Although Orientals are catching up with us, it was we who invented the industrial revolution, electricity, radio communication, automobiles, air planes, computers, space travel, and much more.
> 
> Blacks have not contributed anything but several forms of popular music. Since then they have contributed AIDS and Ebola to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
Click to expand...

 
Repetition does not turn a falsehood into a truth. 

The only Negro nations that had civilizations before the time of Christ were the Nubians and the Ethiopians. Currently Sudan and Ethiopia have among the lowest per capita gross domestic products and average IQ's in the world. 

The Nubian and Ethiopian civilizations were not indigenous like the civilizations of the American Indians. The Nubians learned the arts of civilization from the Egyptians. The Ethiopians learned civilization from Nubia and from Arabs across the Red Sea.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were eating each other in Europe 10 thousand years ago. You didn't invent culture because that was done in Africa. Blacks invented civilization which you subsequently benefited from. There is a reason you never developed your own alphabet and Europe is the first of European civilizations. You were uncivilized monkeys just like the one in your avatar. Your unconscious desire to depict your true self is amusing if not telling.
> 
> You personally didnt invent anything and as a group whites leaned on the sciences, math, and ideas from other cultures. The only thing whites invented were guns....oops the Chinese gave you the idea for that too. Sorry but there is a reason you needed AA here in the US. You simply cant compete on a level playing field without resorting to war an oppression. We all know those are the calling cards of inferior savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repetition does not turn a falsehood into a truth.
> 
> The only Negro nations that had civilizations before the time of Christ were the Nubians and the Ethiopians. Currently Sudan and Ethiopia have among the lowest per capita gross domestic products and average IQ's in the world.
> 
> The Nubian and Ethiopian civilizations were not indigenous like the civilizations of the American Indians. The Nubians learned the arts of civilization from the Egyptians. The Ethiopians learned civilization from Nubia and from Arabs across the Red Sea.
Click to expand...

If you really believed repetition does not turn a falsehood into truth you would stop repeating the inane drivel that Caucasians started anything.

Prior to the Sumerians, Nubians and Egyptians there were other Black civilizations in Sahara. This is evidence by the finding of the Black Mummy (*Uan Muhuggiag)* in the area now known as Libya. Sorry to break it to you monkey boy. Your white people were unfashionably late to civilization. Facts dont lie but white people can make up fairy tales to confuse the uneducated. I just dont happen to be one of them.

Uan Muhuggiag - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> *Uan Muhuggiag* is a place in central LibyanSahara, and the name of a mummy found there in 1958 by Professor Fabrizio Mori. The mummy, a small boy who is of black African origin displays a highly sophisticated mummification technique as like the Egyptian and when carbon dated the mummy was around 5,600 years old which makes it much older than any comparable Ancient Egyptian mummy.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> 
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
Click to expand...


Yes I missed the part where Cain was Black. Cain was born of Adam who was a ruddy or reddish complexion. The Adamites were the fathers of the Israelites. They are all of the white race.  There were white Egyptian pharaohs. Tea Tepti was queen of Egypt at a time shortly before she went to Ireland. Your Sahara Desert is only some 4,000 years old.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa people still eat each other. Writing was invented by the Caucasian civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.
> 
> 
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
Click to expand...


Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I missed the part where Cain was Black. Cain was born of Adam who was a ruddy or reddish complexion. The Adamites were the fathers of the Israelites. They are all of the white race.  There were white Egyptian pharaohs. Tea Tepti was queen of Egypt at a time shortly before she went to Ireland. Your Sahara Desert is only some 4,000 years old.
Click to expand...

Yeah ok. 

Who said anything about the Sahara Desert? Before it became a desert it was still there dummy. Thats where the first civilzations and high culture started.


----------



## mudwhistle

I tend to disagree with Affirmative Action, because it only helps one group. Only 1 in 5 Americans in poverty are black. Why screw the rest just to buy votes for lying Democrats?


Course this makes me a racist. 

Sorry for that.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America and Europe whites still eat each other. White people never invented anything to do with writing. Caucasians did not have any say in Sumeria nor Egypt. Those are both Black civilizations. Sorry monkey boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
Click to expand...

Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> I tend to disagree with Affirmative Action, because it only helps one group. Only 1 in 5 Americans in poverty are black. Why screw the rest just to buy votes for lying Democrats?


I agree. If they are going do AA for Black people then white women should not be the primary beneficiaries of AA.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Caucasians were beginning the earliest civilizations in Egypt and Sumeria your ancestors were stone age hunters. You did not begin agriculture until 4,000 years ago. You did not begin the use of iron until 2,500 years. That is why Negroes are less evolved than whites and Orientals.
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
Click to expand...


You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasians never begin anything. Egypt and Sumeria were Black civilizations. Whites in particular are last to the party of high culture and civilization. You have neanderthal genes for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
Click to expand...

I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Blacks weren't even considered human. Cain went into ancient Sumer and kick-started civilization there. Obama has had 34 million green cards printed up to start handing out after the elections next week. Once these green cards are handed out, the Blacks in the United States will become totally insignificant.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
Click to expand...


You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what Blacks were considered by whites. The point is that no white person ever started anything other than a cannibal picnic. Cain was Black in case you missed it.  His descendants were the Canaanites which the Greeks called the Phonecians.  In other words your alphabet was given to you by Black people.
> 
> Once the green cards are handed out whites will become less relevant. Everyone will still look to Black people to lead the world in a better direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
Click to expand...

I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cain's Babylon practiced cannibalism and human sacrifice. Cain was a lawless creature and started a religion that worshiped Satan.  That is your Black heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
Click to expand...


I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. First you said Cain was white. Now you agree he was Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
Click to expand...

Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Better wake up boy.
Latino vote key to Obama s re-election - CNN.com



> The sleeping giant has awoken: Latinos not only helped Obama win in key battleground states, but they made up 10% of the electorate for the first time ever.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that claimed he was Black. Cain was white and could think. Cain was man. The angels taught Cain. Cain was teachable. Cain went into Sumer where the Blacks were and they made him king over themselves because of his great strength and super intelligence. It was Cain who had the Blacks work and build Babylon, Ur, Nineveh, and some of the other ancient cities.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.
Click to expand...


Impossible. The Rasmussen Poll found Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. You alone are living proof the polling was correct.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better wake up boy.
> Latino vote key to Obama s re-election - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeping giant has awoken: Latinos not only helped Obama win in key battleground states, but they made up 10% of the electorate for the first time ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah. Even Obama has thrown the Blacks under the bus. Your vote is no longer significant. Your race is no longer significant.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...


Do you think that all blacks are *deserving* based upon them being BLACK? If you do, then you are a FOOL or you think that white people are bigger fools. I say this because there is no race on the planet that thinks that their race is *all deserving, *and this being based upon their skin color. Whites will throw another idiot white under the bus in a heart beat, and especially so if he or she is deserving to be thrown under the bus. 
Now there are Blacks that will throw blacks under the bus also or they will have them locked up from within their community otherwise if that black is causing trouble or hurting blacks in the community, but outside of that community the only way that whites will know about this, is if the media put's it out there for all to know about. Then their are certain blacks that will go about saying that it is all whitey's fault that the black killer, thug, criminal or abuser became the way that he or she had become in life, just because of racism that in most all cases it is then unfounded, and it is unproven when it is used like it is.

How about everyone becoming Americans here, and lets quit with all this black, white stereo typing that is going on in America, and this be it used for gain or for any other sinister reasoning that anyone might choose to use it for, and at any given time in their life as they might live it. Enough is enough already..


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that all blacks are *deserving* based upon them being BLACK? If you do, then you are a FOOL or you think that white people are bigger fools. I say this because there is no race on the planet that thinks that their race is *all deserving, *and this being based upon their skin color. Whites will throw another idiot white under the bus in a heart beat, and especially so if he or she is deserving to be thrown under the bus.
> Now there are Blacks that will throw blacks under the bus also or they will have them locked up from within their community otherwise if that black is causing trouble or hurting blacks in the community, but outside of that community the only way that whites will know about this, is if the media put's it out there for all to know about. Then their are certain blacks that will go about saying that it is all whitey's fault that the black killer, thug, criminal or abuser became the way that he or she had become in life, just because of racism that in most all cases it is then unfounded, and it is unproven when it is used like it is.
> 
> How about everyone becoming Americans here, and lets quit with all this black, white stereo typing that is going on in America, and this be it used for gain or for any other sinister reasoning that anyone might choose to use it for, and at any given time in their life as they might live it. Enough is enough already..
Click to expand...

Any Black person that is a descendant of a slave here in the US is deserving of it. You nor any other white person is fit to make that call. If you dont like that then tough. Continue to whine about AA.  You went off on a tangent after that so all that other stuff you are talking about has nothing to do with the point. 

 Its easy for you to say lets all become Americans here. Whites own all the resources and are having a tantrum about sharing them. Until the ills of the past are addressed and rectified there will continue to be discord. If whites truly wanted that to happen they would support reparations or real AA for Black Americans. Not the fake AA where white women are the biggest beneficiaries. Seems to me when your reply is dismissive of the fact that slavery/Jim Crow (which is white AA) effected the Black family in destructive ways, then your intentions as a group are not legit.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said he was Black but you claimed he was white.  Cain wasnt white. White people were in Europe eating each other back then. Cain was a Black man. Sorry to bust your bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't because it is you who can't prove Cain was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to prove he was Black. Its already proven. Cain was Black. White people were slowly emerging from the grunting stage at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when the election's over next week so Obama can hand out all those green cards and amnesty to all those Hispanic doctors, scientists, architects, engineers, physicists, etc. so this country will finally have a minority that will help move us ahead. I do hope he does allow one or two yards people and maids through so the wife and I can finally get some decent help. You should be happy too. With all the talented Hispanics here in the United States, it will free you up to go out and create some more great and advanced civilizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I cant wait to see the faces of white pricks like you when Hispanics start becoming the ones you fear. News flash. Hispanics hate you even more than Black people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible. The Rasmussen Poll found Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. You alone are living proof the polling was correct.
Click to expand...

No one cares what white people say on a poll. I know I have hurt your feelings but thats what you get for being a racist cave monkey. Keep your mouth shut and I will ease up on you. If not I will continue to make you feel bad.  Trust and believe you have a rude awakening coming in the form of the Latinos.


----------



## Jackson

Reparations for slavery, now?  Not hardly.  Anyone who is looking for that is just looking for a government handout.  Native Americans would receive reparations before blacks would and they aren't getting any either.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism



I guess you think white racism is why more than 70% of black babies born TODAY are bastards.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think white racism is why more than 70% of black babies born TODAY are bastards.
Click to expand...

As a white person what does bastard mean to you? Is it something that invokes an emotionally response due to personal experience?  I thought it meant your parents were not married. Just because your parents are not married in the eyes of white people that doesnt mean much to most Black people. No one cares what you consider marriage to be.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that all blacks are *deserving* based upon them being BLACK? If you do, then you are a FOOL or you think that white people are bigger fools. I say this because there is no race on the planet that thinks that their race is *all deserving, *and this being based upon their skin color. Whites will throw another idiot white under the bus in a heart beat, and especially so if he or she is deserving to be thrown under the bus.
> Now there are Blacks that will throw blacks under the bus also or they will have them locked up from within their community otherwise if that black is causing trouble or hurting blacks in the community, but outside of that community the only way that whites will know about this, is if the media put's it out there for all to know about. Then their are certain blacks that will go about saying that it is all whitey's fault that the black killer, thug, criminal or abuser became the way that he or she had become in life, just because of racism that in most all cases it is then unfounded, and it is unproven when it is used like it is.
> 
> How about everyone becoming Americans here, and lets quit with all this black, white stereo typing that is going on in America, and this be it used for gain or for any other sinister reasoning that anyone might choose to use it for, and at any given time in their life as they might live it. Enough is enough already..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that is a descendant of a slave here in the US is deserving of it. You nor any other white person is fit to make that call. If you dont like that then tough. Continue to whine about AA.  You went off on a tangent after that so all that other stuff you are talking about has nothing to do with the point.
> 
> Its easy for you to say lets all become Americans here. Whites own all the resources and are having a tantrum about sharing them. Until the ills of the past are addressed and rectified there will continue to be discord. If whites truly wanted that to happen they would support reparations or real AA for Black Americans. Not the fake AA where white women are the biggest beneficiaries. Seems to me when your reply is dismissive of the fact that slavery/Jim Crow (which is white AA) effected the Black family in destructive ways, then your intentions as a group are not legit.
Click to expand...

Asc-hole, nobody's giving you reparations. You'll have to try to make your own money.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think white racism is why more than 70% of black babies born TODAY are bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white person what does bastard mean to you? Is it something that invokes an emotionally response due to personal experience?  I thought it meant your parents were not married. Just because your parents are not married in the eyes of white people that doesnt mean much to most Black people. No one cares what you consider marriage to be.
Click to expand...

 
I know it does not mean much to most black people. That is because they have no sense of decency, and no pride.


----------



## Friends

Jackson said:


> Reparations for slavery, now?  Not hardly.  Anyone who is looking for that is just looking for a government handout.  Native Americans would receive reparations before blacks would and they aren't getting any either.



Blacks are much better off in the United States than in  Africa. Perhaps they should be charged for the free boat trip their ancestors got across the Atlantic Ocean. That introduced them to a much better civilization than anything they have been able to build on their own.


----------



## Friends

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think white racism is why more than 70% of black babies born TODAY are bastards.
Click to expand...

 
White racism is not responsible for the stupidity, crime, and illegitimacy that characterizes blacks. Bad genes are responsible. Black stupidity, crime, and illegitimacy reinforce white racism every generation. 

What has happened since the civil rights legislation was passed to improve white attitudes about blacks? How have those people demonstrated that they deserve equal rights?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that all blacks are *deserving* based upon them being BLACK? If you do, then you are a FOOL or you think that white people are bigger fools. I say this because there is no race on the planet that thinks that their race is *all deserving, *and this being based upon their skin color. Whites will throw another idiot white under the bus in a heart beat, and especially so if he or she is deserving to be thrown under the bus.
> Now there are Blacks that will throw blacks under the bus also or they will have them locked up from within their community otherwise if that black is causing trouble or hurting blacks in the community, but outside of that community the only way that whites will know about this, is if the media put's it out there for all to know about. Then their are certain blacks that will go about saying that it is all whitey's fault that the black killer, thug, criminal or abuser became the way that he or she had become in life, just because of racism that in most all cases it is then unfounded, and it is unproven when it is used like it is.
> 
> How about everyone becoming Americans here, and lets quit with all this black, white stereo typing that is going on in America, and this be it used for gain or for any other sinister reasoning that anyone might choose to use it for, and at any given time in their life as they might live it. Enough is enough already..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that is a descendant of a slave here in the US is deserving of it. You nor any other white person is fit to make that call. If you dont like that then tough. Continue to whine about AA.  You went off on a tangent after that so all that other stuff you are talking about has nothing to do with the point.
> 
> Its easy for you to say lets all become Americans here. Whites own all the resources and are having a tantrum about sharing them. Until the ills of the past are addressed and rectified there will continue to be discord. If whites truly wanted that to happen they would support reparations or real AA for Black Americans. Not the fake AA where white women are the biggest beneficiaries. Seems to me when your reply is dismissive of the fact that slavery/Jim Crow (which is white AA) effected the Black family in destructive ways, then your intentions as a group are not legit.
Click to expand...


You really could care less about the Black descendants of slaves. Your  interest lies in a pre-conceived opportunity to rake in some more free money which you don't deserve off the backs of others. Whites don't have a tantrum about sharing their resources. They share with you everyday in the form of federal and state handouts. What has effected the Black family the most is the fact there aren't but a very very few Black families.

You'd be better served to make you a sign and beg for money on a street corner. Have you ever even considered getting a job?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think white racism is why more than 70% of black babies born TODAY are bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white person what does bastard mean to you? Is it something that invokes an emotionally response due to personal experience?  I thought it meant your parents were not married. Just because your parents are not married in the eyes of white people that doesnt mean much to most Black people. No one cares what you consider marriage to be.
Click to expand...


Bastard - a person born to parents not married to each other. 

It goes much further than that when put into a real life situation.  In many cases, among all races, it involves the baby mama and baby daddy not just being unmarried but the baby daddy not fulfilling his role as father.  Too many of those cases involve the rest of us having to support the child for which the only attention he ever gave to them was depositing sperm into the baby mama. 

It's obvious that parents being married doesn't mean much to black people.   Your problem is that while you don't care what it means to me, I do because I'm one of those being forced to support someone else's bastard children.


----------



## ninja007

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
Click to expand...


so you had a slave?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism


If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?


----------



## beagle9

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
Click to expand...

The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
Click to expand...


Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
Click to expand...

The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created a system that gave white people a 350 year head start.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
Click to expand...

You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?
Click to expand...


Personally, I don't need reparations Casper, and I am personally way too happy with my life to complain about anything, even the occasional presence of uneducated, bottom feeding bigots like you, who  do not posses the mental acuity to construct an intelligent sentence, and as far as school goes, I graduated from college most
Ikely long prior to you being squeezed  out of your Mothers womb.

However, if you wish to purchase a one way ticket to Africe for me, I will pay my own way back, but until that time comes, I will stay where I am, and live on my terms.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't need reparations Casper, and I am personally way too happy with my life to complain about anything, even the occasional presence of uneducated, bottom feeding bigots like you, who  do not posses the mental acuity to construct an intelligent sentence, and as far as school goes, I graduated from college most
> Ikely long prior to you being squeezed  out of your Mothers womb.
> 
> However, if you wish to purchase a one way ticket to Africe for me, I will pay my own way back, but until that time comes, I will stay where I am, and live on my terms.
Click to expand...

Good thing you don't need reparations cuz you ain't getting any. Lol. Spread the word, especially to Asc.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
Click to expand...

OK, so couldn't the same thing be said about reparations and other such non-sense thinking's or ramblings that are going on against today's whites in America ? Think about it... How does a white person pay reparations or take a back seat to AA, if they are not responsible for what had happened over the far far away yesteryear's or the far far away past ?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't need reparations Casper, and I am personally way too happy with my life to complain about anything, even the occasional presence of uneducated, bottom feeding bigots like you, who  do not posses the mental acuity to construct an intelligent sentence, and as far as school goes, I graduated from college most
> Ikely long prior to you being squeezed  out of your Mothers womb.
> 
> However, if you wish to purchase a one way ticket to Africe for me, I will pay my own way back, but until that time comes, I will stay where I am, and live on my terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you don't need reparations cuz you ain't getting any. Lol. Spread the word, especially to Asc.
Click to expand...


Spread the word yourself Bubba. I'm not your messenger. And thank you for your service.

You do a great job of unintentionally debunking the myth of racial superiority. 

Dunce.


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so couldn't the same thing be said about reparations and other such non-sense thinking's or ramblings that are going on against today's whites in America ? Think about it... How does a white person pay reparations or take a back seat to AA, if they are not responsible for what had happened over the far far away yesteryear's or the far far away past ?
Click to expand...


To date, there have been no reparations paid to anyone for slavery. And white females have benefitted from AA more than any other demographic.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't need reparations Casper, and I am personally way too happy with my life to complain about anything, even the occasional presence of uneducated, bottom feeding bigots like you, who  do not posses the mental acuity to construct an intelligent sentence, and as far as school goes, I graduated from college most
> Ikely long prior to you being squeezed  out of your Mothers womb.
> 
> However, if you wish to purchase a one way ticket to Africe for me, I will pay my own way back, but until that time comes, I will stay where I am, and live on my terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you don't need reparations cuz you ain't getting any. Lol. Spread the word, especially to Asc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spread the word yourself Bubba. I'm not your messenger. And thank you for your service.
> 
> You do a great job of unintentionally debunking the myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Dunce.
Click to expand...

As long as you know that your rants prove that you realize that you're still trying to catch up with us. It's all good.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so couldn't the same thing be said about reparations and other such non-sense thinking's or ramblings that are going on against today's whites in America ? Think about it... How does a white person pay reparations or take a back seat to AA, if they are not responsible for what had happened over the far far away yesteryear's or the far far away past ?
Click to expand...

You are confused. It wouldnt just be white people paying reparations so stop whining. It would be the US government paying reparations just as they did with the Japanese. AA helps white women more than anyone else so agains stop whining about how unfair it all is.


----------



## squeeze berry

how have white women benefitted the most from AA ???


----------



## RKMBrown

squeeze berry said:


> how have white women benefitted the most from AA ???


AA was not just for race, but also for gender.  Many corporations had to promote and hire women to adjust the percentages.  For example, all female engineers are known as a fast risers in most large corporations.  There are more white women then black women... thus more white women benefited.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the majority of blacks who live here have never even been to Africa. How the hell does someone "go back" to a place  that they have never been to?
> 
> 
> 
> You all want reparations. How about a free one way ticket to Africa? If you want to stay, you have to stop complaining and destroying everything, and stay in school and learn how to use a condom, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't need reparations Casper, and I am personally way too happy with my life to complain about anything, even the occasional presence of uneducated, bottom feeding bigots like you, who  do not posses the mental acuity to construct an intelligent sentence, and as far as school goes, I graduated from college most
> Ikely long prior to you being squeezed  out of your Mothers womb.
> 
> However, if you wish to purchase a one way ticket to Africe for me, I will pay my own way back, but until that time comes, I will stay where I am, and live on my terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you don't need reparations cuz you ain't getting any. Lol. Spread the word, especially to Asc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spread the word yourself Bubba. I'm not your messenger. And thank you for your service.
> 
> You do a great job of unintentionally debunking the myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know that your rants prove that you realize that you're still trying to catch up with us. It's all good.
Click to expand...


"We"? Don't glorify yourself by riding on the coat tails of a collective. 

 The fact that you have to identify with someone elses achievements instead of standing on your own merit makes you look like a failure. That's not a "rant", it's a fact


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> how have white women benefitted the most from AA ???


By getting more jobs than people of color. Dont you know anything?  AA is nor was it ever intended for only Black people. Your handlers do seem to have you well trained to believe that its only for Black people.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
Click to expand...

 
Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own. 

Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
Click to expand...

Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh. 

Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
Click to expand...

So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?


----------



## RKMBrown

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
Click to expand...

Cause they invented socialism first?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
Click to expand...


You people still are eating each other. The sorry record of Sub Saharan Africa since independence and the end of apartheid demonstrates that you are incapable of maintaining civilizations that are given to you.

Look at the mess Haiti is in after over two centuries of black rule.

You are good at blaming whites for your problems, but you are incapable of solving your problems. Without white oversight you are lost.


----------



## Friends

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
Click to expand...

 
Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.


----------



## ninja007

to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks aren't happy with what's going down here, then why don't they go back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people still are eating each other. The sorry record of Sub Saharan Africa since independence and the end of apartheid demonstrates that you are incapable of maintaining civilizations that are given to you.
> 
> Look at the mess Haiti is in after over two centuries of black rule.
> 
> You are good at blaming whites for your problems, but you are incapable of solving your problems. Without white oversight you are lost.
Click to expand...

White are still eating each other. 

Welsh man found eating woman s face eyeball reports - NY Daily News


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The better question would be or is hard to get them (certain blacks in this nation) to come on out and admit to openly, is exactly what do these certain blacks want as opposed to what other blacks already have in America, and for which satisfies them greatly because it was all built by them and their own two hands along with their smart minds over time ? There are many blacks whom have more than many working class white people have now, so what is the goals of certain blacks within this nation overall, I mean is it the total destruction of the white race in their minds when moving forward as they wish to in this sort of thinking, and therefore they wish to place the whites under their footstool for the transgressions of their ancestors in which many (these whites) are so removed from now or have zero connections to now ?  It would be pure extortion and robbery upon trying to blame them (the new generations) now, and then to rob them over such things that are being attempted by these certain blacks today.  I mean don't you all think so too ? It's time to become Americans all, and to stop with this idiocy that goes on today in the minds of certain individuals or sometimes groups who gather together under certain thinking that represents a group or groups in which form under such thinking in this manor.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.
Click to expand...

We look good in the bedroom too. Ask your women. They love us.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We look good in the bedroom too. Ask your women. They love us.
Click to expand...

Just the fat ugly white chicks go for blackies.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We look good in the bedroom too. Ask your women. They love us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fat ugly white chicks go for blackies.
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> 
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We look good in the bedroom too. Ask your women. They love us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fat ugly white chicks go for blackies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

We talking about black chicks now?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of any Black person should be a society where they are free to get ahead on their own merits not hindered by the insecurities of whites that created *a system that gave white people a 350 year head start*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we have a six thousand year head start. We began  agriculture ten thousand years ago. You began  four thousand years ago. We began civilization five thousand years ago. You are still unable to create civilized communities on your own.
> 
> Large numbers of blacks only began to live in cities during the twentieth century. Urban neighborhoods where blacks live are aptly called "asphalt jungles."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. 10K years ago you were living in caves and eating each other. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Civilization started in Africa long before white people appeared. Whites are a relatively new race caused by being isolated by the ice age. You lost your ability to protect your skin from the sun and you inbred. Thats why white people have a problematic gene pool and get weird diseases like ALS. (Lou Gehrigs disease)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you all got a big head start, why are you all so far behind today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody knows the answer to that question: bad genes. Blacks look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive in the examination room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We look good in the bedroom too. Ask your women. They love us.
Click to expand...

 
I can't blame black men for preferring white women to black women.


----------



## Friends

ninja007 said:


> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.



Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.


----------



## ninja007

Friends said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
Click to expand...


its da white man's fault for keeping them in poverty they will say. I guess it is our fault to for opening all the baby mama's fat legs and forcing them to have sex with 50 diff. "men".


----------



## ninja007

*Asclepias* says that whites have to be in the minority for another few hundred years "to make it fair".


----------



## Friends

ninja007 said:


> *Asclepias* says that whites have to be in the minority for another few hundred years "to make it fair".


 
Blacks are better off because of their interaction with whites. We are worse off. We would be better of without them. They would be lost without us. We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We are not keeping them down. We are lifting them up. As historical advantages end for the United States we cannot keep doing that.


----------



## ninja007

agreed. Not only that there is a whole new (illegal) voting bloc coming for the libs (hispanics)- it will be a very interesting political dynamic within the DNC in the next decade and on. I think, FINALLY SOME blacks will start to see the light and do their own research into the Conservative Party and Third Party Candidates. Many will see that the DNC and their "leaders" have been pulling the wool over their eyes since LBJ.


----------



## Taz

ninja007 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its da white man's fault for keeping them in poverty they will say. I guess it is our fault to for opening all the baby mama's fat legs and forcing them to have sex with 50 diff. "men".
Click to expand...

White ARE in the minority. Add up all the chinks, arabs, blacks and Hindu brownies, and whites are heavily outnumbered. Always have been. Didn't stop us from becoming number one, though.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
Click to expand...




Friends said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
Click to expand...



"Demands" do not always translate into actual practice in the real world. As a white female of obvious marginal intelligence,  if you are employed, and in a position of responsibility or authority, it is much more likely that you have benefitted from Affirmative Action, than a black person having succeeded at your expense.

All of your hyperbole about the black population being the reason for your  misery is obviously a  defense mechanism to justify your own lack of self esteem, and inability to succeed as an  individual, which is evidently why you consistently speak in  terms of  "we", as if the successful segment of the white population includes you.

You need therapy.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> *Asclepias* says that whites have to be in the minority for another few hundred years "to make it fair".


I never said that but nice try. Arent you the guy that started a thread asking for advice on women?


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Asclepias* says that whites have to be in the minority for another few hundred years "to make it fair".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are better off because of their interaction with whites. We are worse off. We would be better of without them. They would be lost without us. We owe them nothing. They owe us plenty. We are not keeping them down. We are lifting them up. As historical advantages end for the United States we cannot keep doing that.
Click to expand...

If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. We know the Greeks were big into gay sex and not because all of them were born that way. They openly advocated gay sex for pleasure (especially with young boys) and hetero sex only as necessary evil to procreate. You see what happened to them. Your white women will not put up with that again. Whites in this country especially should thank their lucky stars Black people were around to turn this country into a financial power. Whites could not do it on their own. If not for Black people the US would have been another penal colony like Australia. Specifically women like you will be the only ones left here in the US. A small minority used only for breeding purposes.


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Demands" do not always translate into actual practice in the real world. As a white female of obvious marginal intelligence,  if you are employed, and in a position of responsibility or authority, it is much more likely that you have benefitted from Affirmative Action, than a black person having succeeded at your expense.
> 
> All of your hyperbole about the black population being the reason for your  misery is obviously a  defense mechanism to justify your own lack of self esteem, and inability to succeed as an  individual, which is evidently why you consistently speak in  terms of  "we", as if the successful segment of the white population includes you.
> 
> You need therapy.
Click to expand...

 
If your self esteem is owed to achievements you were given because of affirmative action, your self esteem, and those achievements, have been gratuitous.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. .


 
It is characteristic that you claim sexual superiority over white men, since you can claim no other. A black man would rather be "a sex machine with all the chicks," than a responsible father. That is why you have so many illegitimate children that you expect us to support on welfare.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is characteristic that you claim sexual superiority over white men, since you can claim no other. A black man would rather be "a sex machine with all the chicks," than a responsible father. That is why you have so many illegitimate children that you expect us to support on welfare.
Click to expand...

I'm claiming complete superiority. Your women are evidence along with the documented fact of your faulty gene pool. You can talk all day but you know that actions speak louder than words. You have to think. Why would white women (member of the top social order) be interested in Black men? There is no rhyme or reason for it until you start looking at nature. Instinctively your women understand that we are the source and superior in all characteristics. They see your feeble attempts to eliminate us and understand the envy and insecurity you have. White guys like you love to build constructs such as illegitimacy to pretend that somehow you have an advantage. You dont have one at all. You must not be intelligent enough to realize fatherhood has nothing to do with being illegitimate. That simply means your parents are not married. So are you just ignorant of that fact or are you just a monkey?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is characteristic that you claim sexual superiority over white men, since you can claim no other. A black man would rather be "a sex machine with all the chicks," than a responsible father. That is why you have so many illegitimate children that you expect us to support on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm claiming complete superiority. Your women are evidence along with the documented fact of your faulty gene pool. You can talk all day but you know that actions speak louder than words. You have to think. Why would white women (member of the top social order) be interested in Black men? There is no rhyme or reason for it until you start looking at nature. Instinctively your women understand that we are the source and superior in all characteristics. They see your feeble attempts to eliminate us and understand the envy and insecurity you have. White guys like you love to build constructs such as illegitimacy to pretend that somehow you have an advantage. You dont have one at all. You must not be intelligent enough to realize fatherhood has nothing to do with being illegitimate. That simply means your parents are not married. So are you just ignorant of that fact or are you just a monkey?
Click to expand...


I see the degenerate pervert is at it again.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the libs here; white or black. Two wrongs don't make a right. If anything blacks should support no more AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to demand affirmative action policies. They cannot demand those policies without drawing attention to their low test scores and inferior intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Demands" do not always translate into actual practice in the real world. As a white female of obvious marginal intelligence,  if you are employed, and in a position of responsibility or authority, it is much more likely that you have benefitted from Affirmative Action, than a black person having succeeded at your expense.
> 
> All of your hyperbole about the black population being the reason for your  misery is obviously a  defense mechanism to justify your own lack of self esteem, and inability to succeed as an  individual, which is evidently why you consistently speak in  terms of  "we", as if the successful segment of the white population includes you.
> 
> You need therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your self esteem is owed to achievements you were given because of affirmative action, your self esteem, and those achievements, have been gratuitous.
Click to expand...


Then, as I stated, if you are a white female in a position of responsibility, you should be abundantly grateful to the system of AA, and shed  your persecution complex.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is characteristic that you claim sexual superiority over white men, since you can claim no other. A black man would rather be "a sex machine with all the chicks," than a responsible father. That is why you have so many illegitimate children that you expect us to support on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm claiming complete superiority. Your women are evidence along with the documented fact of your faulty gene pool. You can talk all day but you know that actions speak louder than words. You have to think. Why would white women (member of the top social order) be interested in Black men? There is no rhyme or reason for it until you start looking at nature. Instinctively your women understand that we are the source and superior in all characteristics. They see your feeble attempts to eliminate us and understand the envy and insecurity you have. White guys like you love to build constructs such as illegitimacy to pretend that somehow you have an advantage. You dont have one at all. You must not be intelligent enough to realize fatherhood has nothing to do with being illegitimate. That simply means your parents are not married. So are you just ignorant of that fact or are you just a monkey?
Click to expand...

 
Women prefer sucessful men. Black men on the average earn much less than white men because on the average they have less education and native intelligence. 

You are delusional if you think that you are superior to us. You used to be our slaves. It was not the other way around. You have never created a viable society. You have never been able to maintain one when it was given to you. 

In addition to being intellectually inferior you have sky high crime rates.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black people left most of your women would leave with us. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is characteristic that you claim sexual superiority over white men, since you can claim no other. A black man would rather be "a sex machine with all the chicks," than a responsible father. That is why you have so many illegitimate children that you expect us to support on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm claiming complete superiority. Your women are evidence along with the documented fact of your faulty gene pool. You can talk all day but you know that actions speak louder than words. You have to think. Why would white women (member of the top social order) be interested in Black men? There is no rhyme or reason for it until you start looking at nature. Instinctively your women understand that we are the source and superior in all characteristics. They see your feeble attempts to eliminate us and understand the envy and insecurity you have. White guys like you love to build constructs such as illegitimacy to pretend that somehow you have an advantage. You dont have one at all. You must not be intelligent enough to realize fatherhood has nothing to do with being illegitimate. That simply means your parents are not married. So are you just ignorant of that fact or are you just a monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women prefer sucessful men. Black men on the average earn much less than white men because on the average they have less education and native intelligence.
> 
> You are delusional if you think that you are superior to us. You used to be our slaves. It was not the other way around. You have never created a viable society. You have never been able to maintain one when it was given to you.
> 
> In addition to being intellectually inferior you have sky high crime rates.
Click to expand...


That was my point. Women normally prefer men with money.  However, money is not a naturally occurring thing. The drive to stay alive and reproduce are the strongest urges in mankind. Intuitively...instinctively, women know that Black men are superior and thats why white women....all women flock to Black men. I don't just mean sexually superior. I mean intellectually, emotionally, and physically superior due to our awesome gene pool. Being a white women yourself can you tell the board the truth about why you fantasize and secretly prefer Black men?

Slavery was a result of whites needing superior arms which I grant you whites excel at being insecure and in constant fear for their lives. Slavery was the chance white men had to finally feel superior and they ran with it. The worst thing Black people ever did was educate you and get your first civilization (Greece) to its feet. The second worse thing Black people did was reeducate you and bring you back during the "dark ages" after you had relapsed back into ignorance and filthy conditions where you thought taking a bath brought about evil spirits. if we had simply left you to your own devices you would probably have devolved again and died out on your own.


----------



## Taz

Women like men who smell good. That's why it's usually the fat, fast-food eating white chicks who go black.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Women like men who smell good.



I know. White women tell me white men smell like wet chickens. Maybe thats another reason all of them like Black men..


----------



## RoshanNair

Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.

Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.


----------



## Friends

RoshanNair said:


> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.


 
Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to. 

Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.


----------



## irosie91

Friends said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
Click to expand...


as I recall-----it started up in the early 60s -----a good idea
at that time------for "evening"  the playing field------but today
things are far more complex than   "white vs black"-----
there are dozens of  "groups"   in the US with all kinds of
different problems------and---of course---lots of   "part this"  and "part that"     and  "part a few other things"     
Today it does not really make sense anymore----IMHO


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
Click to expand...

Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
Click to expand...


I see no reason for blacks to be  "ashamed"  of benefitting
from an affirmative action  program----but your comments
are----kinda  "racist"     Lots of groups were denied 
that   "HAND UP"---they you claim everyone but blacks had.

Long ago----when I was in college-----I had a weird experience-----the FINANCIAL AID  lady was---herself
black.    She determined that I clearly needed financial aid---
but there  just was nothing available-----except a scholarship
for    a   "DAR" -----daughter of the American revolution. ----
I told her    -----"I am not eligible"------she actually URGED
me to find someone who would affirm that I am the descendent of  --some  REVOLUTIONARY WAR HERO----
--------all I could say is   "I'm not"    -------I have very very white skin----it is a curse----ten minutes in the sun and I turn into a cooked lobster-----but I could not get that scholarship
She was a nice lady----her heart was in the right place----all this took place many decades ago.     I wonder what she thought about----"special financial aid for  "special people" "
Maybe she opposed it


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason for blacks to be  "ashamed"  of benefitting
> from an affirmative action  program----but your comments
> are----kinda  "racist"     Lots of groups were denied
> that   "HAND UP"---they you claim everyone but blacks had.
> 
> Long ago----when I was in college-----I had a weird experience-----the FINANCIAL AID  lady was---herself
> black.    She determined that I clearly needed financial aid---
> but there  just was nothing available-----except a scholarship
> for    a   "DAR" -----daughter of the American revolution. ----
> I told her    -----"I am not eligible"------she actually URGED
> me to find someone who would affirm that I am the descendent of  --some  REVOLUTIONARY WAR HERO----
> --------all I could say is   "I'm not"    -------I have very very white skin----it is a curse----ten minutes in the sun and I turn into a cooked lobster-----but I could not get that scholarship
> She was a nice lady----her heart was in the right place----all this took place many decades ago.     I wonder what she thought about----"special financial aid for  "special people" "
> Maybe she opposed it
Click to expand...

Where did I claim only Black people were denied a handup and how is that anymore racist than the white cave monkeys comments?


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
Click to expand...


What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society. 

The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females. 

Period.


----------



## RoshanNair

Friends said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
Click to expand...


If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
Click to expand...

This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
Click to expand...


Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
Click to expand...

Most of us call your post bullshit.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RoshanNair said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
Click to expand...



Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.

That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.

Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?


----------



## Taz

Without AA where would blacks be?


----------



## RoshanNair

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
Click to expand...


Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
Click to expand...


Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.


----------



## Taz




----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Without AA where would blacks be?


Without AA where would whites be?


----------



## Taz




----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would blacks be?
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
Click to expand...

Can't answer? Then shut up.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Without AA where would whites be?


In the White House obviously.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
Click to expand...

2 things.

1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.

2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would blacks be?
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't answer? Then shut up.
Click to expand...

Dont get upset. Just answer the question.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the White House obviously.
Click to expand...

There would be no white house without white AA.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would blacks be?
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't answer? Then shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset. Just answer the question.
Click to expand...

I asked first.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would blacks be?
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't answer? Then shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset. Just answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked first.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. 

They could be like me and own several businesses after becoming an engineer all without using AA.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RoshanNair said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
Click to expand...



Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?

Or Asians....

Just blacks tho because you are not racist


----------



## RoshanNair

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
Click to expand...


Can you not read? I said that Asian-Americans have been in ardent opposition to the AA policies over the last decade. Chinese, Taiwanese, Hindu, and Korean-Americans have been among the most educated and highest earning peoples in the U.S. Affirmative action programs do not target them nor are they a necessity.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would blacks be?
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA where would whites be?
Click to expand...


They'd have to be complaining about some other way the blacks have it so good


----------



## Meathead

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
Click to expand...

AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RoshanNair said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you not read? I said that Asian-Americans have been in ardent opposition to the AA policies over the last decade. Chinese, Taiwanese, Hindu, and Korean-Americans have been among the most educated and highest earning peoples in the U.S. Affirmative action programs do not target them nor are they a necessity.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!  So they really dont like it but people just keep making them take it is what you're going with?

They use it more than blacks and whites use it more than anyone.  But suddenly you dont want to say that is an indication of how stupid whites or asians are for using...

Just blacks because thats fair


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you not read? I said that Asian-Americans have been in ardent opposition to the AA policies over the last decade. Chinese, Taiwanese, Hindu, and Korean-Americans have been among the most educated and highest earning peoples in the U.S. Affirmative action programs do not target them nor are they a necessity.
Click to expand...



Thats not what the surveys say.

Asian-American Opposition To Affirmative Action May Be A Big Myth




> But Thursday's poll, conducted by Field Research Corp. and commissioned by the National Asian American Survey, shows otherwise. The survey, based on interviews with 1,280 registered voters in the two weeks following Aug. 14, concludes 69 percent of Asian-American voters support affirmative action. Among Chinese-Americans, 60 percent support affirmative action, according to the survey.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
Click to expand...


And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are


----------



## ClosedCaption

Yea well Asians use up the AA but they really hate using it tho lol


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
Click to expand...

Why did whites need 350 years of AA? Talk about your failures


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did whites need 350 years of AA? Talk about your failures
Click to expand...


Rosh will tell you they hated using the whole time tho


----------



## Meathead

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
Click to expand...

Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
Click to expand...

I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, wouldn't AA also work against the affluent African kids who've come here for grad school opportunities in favor of their long-lost kinsmen from the 'hood? Pathetic, if true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you not read? I said that Asian-Americans have been in ardent opposition to the AA policies over the last decade. Chinese, Taiwanese, Hindu, and Korean-Americans have been among the most educated and highest earning peoples in the U.S. Affirmative action programs do not target them nor are they a necessity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the surveys say.
> 
> Asian-American Opposition To Affirmative Action May Be A Big Myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Thursday's poll, conducted by Field Research Corp. and commissioned by the National Asian American Survey, shows otherwise. The survey, based on interviews with 1,280 registered voters in the two weeks following Aug. 14, concludes 69 percent of Asian-American voters support affirmative action. Among Chinese-Americans, 60 percent support affirmative action, according to the survey.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


HuffingtonPost? LOL. And what a terrible sample size of 1,280 out of millions in this nation.

"You'd be wrong. Asian-American organizations that oppose racial and ethnic preferences claim that the 40% figure could soar to 50% or 60% if colleges and universities awarded slots based on merit."

Opinion Why a minority opposes affirmative action - CNN.com

Asians vs. Affirmative Action

Asians vs. Affirmative Action - The Daily Beast


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
Click to expand...


Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> 
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
Click to expand...



Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color


----------



## RoshanNair

Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action

Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty secret here...White women are the largest users of Affirmative Action followed by Asians.
> 
> That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are.
> 
> Does this statement still apply now?  Or will you take off your mask and go full racist prick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Asian-Americans have been the ones constantly bitching about how AA has marginalized their educational and occupational prospects for a few years now. Can't speak for white women, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you not read? I said that Asian-Americans have been in ardent opposition to the AA policies over the last decade. Chinese, Taiwanese, Hindu, and Korean-Americans have been among the most educated and highest earning peoples in the U.S. Affirmative action programs do not target them nor are they a necessity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the surveys say.
> 
> Asian-American Opposition To Affirmative Action May Be A Big Myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Thursday's poll, conducted by Field Research Corp. and commissioned by the National Asian American Survey, shows otherwise. The survey, based on interviews with 1,280 registered voters in the two weeks following Aug. 14, concludes 69 percent of Asian-American voters support affirmative action. Among Chinese-Americans, 60 percent support affirmative action, according to the survey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HuffingtonPost? LOL. And what a terrible sample size of 1,280 out of millions in this nation.
> 
> "You'd be wrong. Asian-American organizations that oppose racial and ethnic preferences claim that the 40% figure could soar to 50% or 60% if colleges and universities awarded slots based on merit."
> 
> Opinion Why a minority opposes affirmative action - CNN.com
> 
> Asians vs. Affirmative Action
> 
> Asians vs. Affirmative Action - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...

CNN? Daily Beast? LOL!  No sample size even listed.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you cant say that white women using AA shows how inferior they are?
> 
> Or Asians....
> 
> Just blacks tho because you are not racist
> 
> 
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
Click to expand...

Labels dont do anything but fool the ignorant. The fact that you actually think a label means anything is cute.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY


You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down



> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.


----------



## RoshanNair

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was conceived for blacks because they were dismal failures. Over 40 years on and little has changed. Black America is still a dismal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
Click to expand...


It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.


----------



## Meathead

ClosedCaption said:


> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color


Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.

*Quote tags fixed.*


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
Click to expand...

Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
Click to expand...

Another myth trashed and debunked.

 African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US



> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
Click to expand...


Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RoshanNair said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> And white women jumped all over it like a pumpkin spiced latte which according to people here shows how stupid they are
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.
Click to expand...


Look at the idiot trying to wriggle away lol...You're a minority because you tan huh? lol


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
Click to expand...

Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.



> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*





> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, but those aren't African-Americans. Stop trying to leech on their sound achievements.

How African-Americans and African immigrants differ

How African-Americans and African Immigrants Differ - The Globalist

^ African-American victimhood is a plague not only on the American mainstream but also within the communal fabric encompassing their fellow Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but those aren't African-Americans. Stop trying to leech on their sound achievements.
> 
> How African-Americans and African immigrants differ
> 
> How African-Americans and African Immigrants Differ - The Globalist
> 
> ^ African-American victimhood is a plague not only on the American mainstream but also within the communal fabric encompassing their fellow Blacks.
Click to expand...

Arent Africans considered Negroid? Where do you think African Americans came from? Are you saying the reason Africans Americans under perform is due to having white genes in them? i told you that you better start reading better or I would have a field day with your posts.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"African immigrants who arrive to the United States to bolster their education *are the top academic achievers among non-natives*. In an older study conducted using U.S. Census data, it was reported that 48.9 percent of African immigrants hold a college diploma."

It's called a brain-drain, and there are precious few to begin with. Most of those that are are from the north of Africa anyway. Why are American blacks so unintelligent?

Answer: Because it's nature, not nurture.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-Americans Help make case against Affirmative Action
> 
> Indian-Americans Help Make a Case Against Affirmative Action - Voices of NY
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is the first time they have come in and *distinctly identified themselves and not be lumped with Asian-American category*,” he told News India Times in an interview. “One supposes that they have looked at the way colleges are using affirmative action policies and decided it is not right and affects the future of their children.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read your links before posting or I am going to have a field day shooting them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
Click to expand...

Probably because we are the most discriminated against?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "African immigrants who arrive to the United States to bolster their education *are the top academic achievers among non-natives*. In an older study conducted using U.S. Census data, it was reported that 48.9 percent of African immigrants hold a college diploma."
> 
> It's called a brain-drain, and there are precious few to begin with. Most of those that are are from the north of Africa anyway. Why are American blacks so unintelligent anyway?
> 
> Answer: Because it's nature, not nurture.
Click to expand...

If its nature and not nurture then the only difference is the white genes in most African Americans.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but those aren't African-Americans. Stop trying to leech on their sound achievements.
> 
> How African-Americans and African immigrants differ
> 
> How African-Americans and African Immigrants Differ - The Globalist
> 
> ^ African-American victimhood is a plague not only on the American mainstream but also within the communal fabric encompassing their fellow Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent Africans considered Negroid? Where do you think African Americans came from? Are you saying the reason Africans Americans under perform is due to having white genes in them? i told you that you better start reading better or I would have a field day with your posts.
Click to expand...


Nope, nothing to do with "white genes" (what the fuck, lol), and everything to do with fostering an environment conducive only for social decay, degeneration, and turmoil which African-Americans have succeeded in doing over the last half-a-century.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but those aren't African-Americans. Stop trying to leech on their sound achievements.
> 
> How African-Americans and African immigrants differ
> 
> How African-Americans and African Immigrants Differ - The Globalist
> 
> ^ African-American victimhood is a plague not only on the American mainstream but also within the communal fabric encompassing their fellow Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent Africans considered Negroid? Where do you think African Americans came from? Are you saying the reason Africans Americans under perform is due to having white genes in them? i told you that you better start reading better or I would have a field day with your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing to do with "white genes" (what the fuck, lol), and everything to do with fostering an environment conducive only for social decay, degeneration, and turmoil which African-Americans have succeeded in doing over the last half-a-century.
Click to expand...

But if both Africans and African Americans are both Negroid what is the difference that is causing this?


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, how does a desire to be identified separately diminish what they've championed? Pathetic red herring on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
Click to expand...


There's that adorable victimhood, once again.

African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "African immigrants who arrive to the United States to bolster their education *are the top academic achievers among non-natives*. In an older study conducted using U.S. Census data, it was reported that 48.9 percent of African immigrants hold a college diploma."
> 
> It's called a brain-drain, and there are precious few to begin with. Most of those that are are from the north of Africa anyway. Why are American blacks so unintelligent anyway?
> 
> Answer: Because it's nature, not nurture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its nature and not nurture then the only difference is the white genes in most African Americans.
Click to expand...

Oddly, as low as they are, American blacks score higher than Africans. There is an undeniable correlation between race and intelligence. This accounts squarely for the failure of your race the world over.

That's just plain fact.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "African immigrants who arrive to the United States to bolster their education *are the top academic achievers among non-natives*. In an older study conducted using U.S. Census data, it was reported that 48.9 percent of African immigrants hold a college diploma."
> 
> It's called a brain-drain, and there are precious few to begin with. Most of those that are are from the north of Africa anyway. Why are American blacks so unintelligent anyway?
> 
> Answer: Because it's nature, not nurture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its nature and not nurture then the only difference is the white genes in most African Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly, as low as they are, American blacks score higher in IQ than Africans. Even with the likes of Martin and Brown, this is true. There is an undeniable correlation between race and intelligence. This accounts squarely for the failure of your race the world over.
> 
> That's just plain fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You keep avoiding the question. If both African and African Americans are Negroid whats the difference?  Why do Africans outperform all races?. According to your lame theory Africans would be disasters since they are the purest of Black men


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is superficial to the success of races. Dark people form Asia, including Chinese, Vietnamese and Indians are often very accomplished and highly intelligent people. Negroids not so much. Squawk all you want, nothing is going to change that; never has.
> 
> 
> 
> Another myth trashed and debunked.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans have the highest educational attainment rates of any immigrant group in the United States with higher levels of completion than the stereotyped Asian American model minority. It is not only the first generation that does well, as estimates indicate that a highly disproportionate percentage of black students at elite universities are African or the children of African immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but those aren't African-Americans. Stop trying to leech on their sound achievements.
> 
> How African-Americans and African immigrants differ
> 
> How African-Americans and African Immigrants Differ - The Globalist
> 
> ^ African-American victimhood is a plague not only on the American mainstream but also within the communal fabric encompassing their fellow Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent Africans considered Negroid? Where do you think African Americans came from? Are you saying the reason Africans Americans under perform is due to having white genes in them? i told you that you better start reading better or I would have a field day with your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing to do with "white genes" (what the fuck, lol), and everything to do with fostering an environment conducive only for social decay, degeneration, and turmoil which African-Americans have succeeded in doing over the last half-a-century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if both Africans and African Americans are both Negroid what is the difference that is causing this?
Click to expand...

Oddly, as low as they are, American blacks score higher in IQ than Africans. Even with the likes of Martin and Brown, this is true. There is an undeniable correlation between race and intelligence. This accounts squarely for the failure of your race the world over.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Basically they are pissed off because they dont have their own category. They are lumped in with the Asians. If they had their own category more NA's would be admitted. You cant really be this naive can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.

There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.

You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.

Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning is insubstantial, sorry. The CNN link I posted showed clearly that it was Chinese-Americans who were specified for their opposition to AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as Latinos are divided on issues such as immigration and bilingual education, *so, too, are there differences of opinion among Asian-Americans when the conversation turns to affirmative action*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They insist that there is a quota to keep the Asian-American students below 50%, and that this primarily benefits white students who might not be able to compete head-to-head with Asian-Americans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
Click to expand...


Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.

The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?


----------



## RoshanNair

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, but blacks are by far the least successful demographic. The thing is that blacks will never be successful in relative terms. Nature cannot be overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the idiot trying to wriggle away lol...You're a minority because you tan huh? lol
Click to expand...


I'm of Indian origin. I figured that would be obvious from my name.

My parents immigrated here in the mid-80s and had to revamp their medical careers from scratch. Yet they were persistent in their pursuits and the family soon entered the top-20 percent in wealth and income. All the while having never endorsed or supported ridiculous quotas like AA to advance their interests


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your deductive reasoning leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry but from your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
Click to expand...

Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.

The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Black and I am much more successful than you are by every imaginable metric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the idiot trying to wriggle away lol...You're a minority because you tan huh? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm of Indian origin. I figured that would be obvious from my name.
> 
> My parents immigrated here in the mid-80s and had to revamp their medical careers from scratch. Yet they were persistent in their pursuits and the family soon entered the top-20 percent in wealth and income. All the while having never endorsed or supported ridiculous quotas like AA to advance their interests
Click to expand...


They had to "revamp their medical careers"? 

No wonder you are clueless concerning this issue.

Are you Dalit?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.


The Jews had something blacks never had: intelligence.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, and yet your community has yet to shake the label of "dismal failure" unlike other minority groups who've soared to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the idiot trying to wriggle away lol...You're a minority because you tan huh? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm of Indian origin. I figured that would be obvious from my name.
> 
> My parents immigrated here in the mid-80s and had to revamp their medical careers from scratch. Yet they were persistent in their pursuits and the family soon entered the top-20 percent in wealth and income. All the while having never endorsed or supported ridiculous quotas like AA to advance their interests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had to "revamp their medical careers"?
> 
> No wonder you are clueless concerning this issue.
> 
> Are you Dalit?
Click to expand...


Meh, it sounded better in my head than saying "re-start". 

Also, no, I'm a Kshatriya although I no longer believe in or pay heed to the yoke of caste after I adopted Buddhism early on in my life.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are schisms in all collectives and groups, it's a law of averages. The fact remains, however, that the vociferous sentiment against AA stemming from non-White, non-Black racial minorities goes to show how reviled these reverse discrimination policies have come to be. *Only African-Americans and Latinos seem to support this shit almost unanimously. Why is that*?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
Click to expand...


They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?

The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.

Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to comment on the reason(s) young Black males have a 22% unemployment rate while the rest of the nation has a 5.8% unemployment rate?  Want to say something about the Black male school dropout rate even compared to the Black female dropout rate?  Most employers I know reasonably expect at least a high school diploma from even no skill job applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
Click to expand...


Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.


----------



## the_human_being

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've already shown that you consider people on AA dismal failures as long as their skin is brown.  Thats why you believe the label hasnt been shaken because blacks cannot change their color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, since my skin is also "brown", or so I've been told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the idiot trying to wriggle away lol...You're a minority because you tan huh? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm of Indian origin. I figured that would be obvious from my name.
> 
> My parents immigrated here in the mid-80s and had to revamp their medical careers from scratch. Yet they were persistent in their pursuits and the family soon entered the top-20 percent in wealth and income. All the while having never endorsed or supported ridiculous quotas like AA to advance their interests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had to "revamp their medical careers"?
> 
> No wonder you are clueless concerning this issue.
> 
> Are you Dalit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, it sounded better in my head than saying "re-start".
> 
> Also, no, I'm a Kshatriya although I no longer believe in or pay heed to the yoke of caste after I adopted Buddhism early on in my life.
Click to expand...


You are dealing with professional "victims" here who hate any successes obtained by immigrants.  Such testimony denies their puny excuses and excise in putting the blame and responsibilities for their own failures on the shoulders of others.


----------



## the_human_being

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Their entire history has been nothing but slavery, captivity, abuse and genocide. From Babylon to Hitler. The Blacks have never and will never suffer the evils heaped upon the Jews and Israelites.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a bait and switch. This is what normally happens when you realize reality doesnt meet up with your illusions so you try to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
Click to expand...

I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
Click to expand...


No you don't. I just hate to see you denying the truth to your self when you appear to be intelligent (some of the time) enough to realize that yopu are lying to yourself and everyone else knows it.


----------



## RKMBrown

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. I just hate to see you denying the truth to your self when you appear to be intelligent (some of the time) enough to realize that yopu are lying to yourself and everyone else knows it.
Click to expand...

The guy's just trolling you.  He's not even black.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because we are the most discriminated against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
Click to expand...


Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. I just hate to see you denying the truth to your self when you appear to be intelligent (some of the time) enough to realize that yopu are lying to yourself and everyone else knows it.
Click to expand...

I dont deny anything to myself. You are white so I dont have a discussion with you on the issue because your opinion is not relevant.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call it the reality of cause and effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
Click to expand...


What a ridiculous mindset.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us call your post bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous mindset.
Click to expand...

Explain your reasoning.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's that adorable victimhood, once again.
> 
> African-Americans haven't suffered an ounce of how bad Jews had it in Europe for well over a millennium, and yet they continued to prosper while you continue to whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
Click to expand...


Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.

India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today most of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I expect you to deny the real issues. If you young Black males continue your denial then you should expect to find your unemployment rate to hit 30% soon. Continue to drop out of school and become totally unemployable even in the most unskilled of jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain your reasoning.
Click to expand...


You refuse to respond to him because he's White, and yet you're constantly parroting the discrimination against Blacks in this country?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately shame doesnt work on me.
> 
> There is no greater disaster than what happened to African Americans here in the US.
> 
> You are also attempting to deflect the point which is we are talking about here in the US. I wont allow you to do that. Stay focused. Nor are we talking about fairytales in the bible.
> 
> Jews were never enslaved here in the US for centuries then subjected to Jim Crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
Click to expand...

I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit. 

India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 things.
> 
> 1. If you arent Black dont worry about if unless you are invited. You have too many issues you need to fix in the white community.
> 
> 2. Start another thread instead of deflecting from the OP and invite people to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to respond to him because he's White, and yet you're constantly parroting the discrimination against Blacks in this country?
Click to expand...

He doesnt want a discussion. He wants to tell me whats wrong with the Black community as if I (a Black man) am too stupid to know myself. My talking to him about Black issues does nothing because of his mentality and the fact that he is part of the problem which he refuses to consider.

The other reason is because he is off topic precisely because his argument against AA is based on myths and fairytales. Since he cant discuss the OP he has decided to divert to Black issues. You must not be aware that you should stay on topic.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
Click to expand...


When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.

Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Dismiss any and all real causes for effect. Deny any responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to deny anything to you. You are white so I dont answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to respond to him because he's White, and yet you're constantly parroting the discrimination against Blacks in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesnt want a discussion. He wants to tell me whats wrong with the Black community as if I (a Black man) am too stupid to know myself. My talking to him about Black issues does nothing because of his mentality and the fact that he is part of the problem which he refuses to consider.
> 
> The other reason is because he is off topic precisely because his argument against AA is based on myths and fairytales. Since he cant discuss the OP he has decided to divert to Black issues. You must not be aware that you should stay on topic.
Click to expand...


You must be aware that you must deny the real underlying cause and continue to cry "VICTIM" at all cost.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what African-Americans suffered here pales in comparison to the genocidal onslaught and land expropriations suffered by Natives. Yet it seems that the incessant whining of the African-American community outdoes that of other aggrieved peoples.
> 
> The point about the Jews is, they've suffered much greater hardships and surmounted those challenges. Why have African-Americans squandered every chance they've been given to do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
Click to expand...




the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
Click to expand...


I'm a "he". Fuck, I'm really starting to regret this choice of avatar hahahah.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
Click to expand...

Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.


----------



## the_human_being

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually NA's are about the closest but even they were never enslaved for centuries and had their families destroyed etc etc. They were robbed of their land and look at where they are right now and they were able to keep their history, language and customs.
> 
> The Jews did not suffer greater hardships. Sorry but repeating the same thing over and over again doesnt make it true. The Jews were also able to keep their history, customs, religions and were hard to detect being white themselves. Your argument fails on every level of rationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "he". Fuck, I'm really starting to regret this choice of avatar hahahah.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it really throws one off the mark.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
Click to expand...


Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".


----------



## RoshanNair

the_human_being said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They suffered arguably the greatest genocide in human history according to contemporary scholars like David Stannard, Ronald Wright, etc., but thanks for trying! Look where they are now? Being decimated on isolated reservations as opposed to African-Americans at least have the luxury of living in the mainstream urban environment?
> 
> The Jews did endure greater tribulations, sorry. The Jews were expelled from over 100 countries being forced to leave absolutely anything and everything aside from their relatives, were barred from most occupations, frequently suffered violence, were forced to live in secluded ghettos, suffered millions of their coreligionists kiss the sword of Christ and endure baptism at the point of near-death, were victims of cultural genocide, etc etc.
> 
> Compare that to a couple hundred years of slavery and a century of segregation? Doesn't compute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "he". Fuck, I'm really starting to regret this choice of avatar hahahah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it really throws one off the mark.
Click to expand...


Hopefully this changes things, sorry again. Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct "arguably" means its arguable. The Black Americans went through much worse. They were transported across the ocean in conditions unfit for animals. They were raped, tortured, maimed, killed and tossed overboard like chunks of meat. They were brought to the bahamas and mentally broken or killed. Those that were broken were moved on to the US to be slaves. Their families were sold off, the men demasculinized and the family unit shattered for over 2 centuries. During these 2 centuries the men were forced to rape young Black girls to produce more slaves. The men had to stand by and watch their females raped by savage white boys and unable to do anything about it further reinforcing to the Black female that the Black man could not protect her. They were not allowed to learn to read. They were forced to take another religion that told them their condition was decreed by God which sunk another harpoon into the Black collective. Once they finally were freed they were making gigantic strides only to have whites decide they simply couldnt have that. The (40 acres) land was returned to the white slave owners and Black codes were legalized which required Black men to have job and if not they would be force to work for free for former slave owners. Where ever they tried to build successful communities envious and cowardly whites destroyed them and engaged in ethnic cleansing if the Black labor was not needed and the number of Blacks in the area were low enough for them to do so with a numerical advantage. Then came Jim Crow which ensured white people they would get the resources, jobs, etc etc they needed and did not want Blacks to have. Blacks were not allowed to vote in many areas. Once Black people finally got their rights the police state moved in placing more Black men in prison for the Industrial Prison Complex. This is about where we stand today. You honestly must be high if believe there is a worse story. Arguably simply doesnt cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
Click to expand...

We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
Click to expand...

If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
Click to expand...

You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.

Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations



> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
Click to expand...

Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?

What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep doing in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.
> 
> Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmmm, didn't you say that Obama wasn't doing anything like this, and asked me to bring proof of this a while back ? May not have been you, but someone did question me when I bought this up. I know a man that lives close to me, and I saw him going to the mail box with an envelope. He said that he was going to see if he could qualify for money that Obama decided to try and pay someone like him, because his dad was a farmer way back in the day. Now what would he do with this money I wondered ? Well he would pay his debt that had nothing to do with his dad being a farmer back in the day, but had everything to do with helping him for helping his sons who would wreck cars in which they were given them like parents do when trying to help their kids, and to try and pay for a car that one of the son's friends had stolen from them also. You all know what I'm saying and stuff like that. Then the money would be gone, and they would be no better off than they are now, so what has it all accomplished really ? When given the kids these cars, which is the same as money, did that help the kids ? Nope, they just squandered the gifts and showed their parents how much trouble they could get into, and so the parents had to learn that it wasn't the right thing to do in just giving someone something, but it better that it is worked for always.  How many parents have been through this, and the government acting as parents are doing the same things to the citizens of this nation, and it is foolish to do so.


----------



## beagle9

I wouldn't give Obama another dime of this nations money, because he is going to extort and rob this nation's treasury at every angle he can, and that money will disappear without a trace whether here or over seas.

Sadly poverty will still be with us afterwards here, and it will also be with us in the world. That ole devil will be with us also in order to make sure of it all, so we must Unite or be destroyed by our own ignorance of these things, so what's it going to be folks ? Will it be United we stand or divided we soon shall *FALL* ?


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
Click to expand...


 "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.

The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets. 

My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception. 

If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.

It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.
> 
> Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you were talking about getting reparations for farmers, then why even mention it? They already got them. If youre talking about reparations for slavery, which we know you were, then i will fall back on my previous statement... "we have decided you can all go fuck yourselves". Youre never getting reparations for slavery.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
Click to expand...

Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?

I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.
> 
> Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were talking about getting reparations for farmers, then why even mention it? They already got them. If youre talking about reparations for slavery, which we know you were, then i will fall back on my previous statement... "we have decided you can all go fuck yourselves". Youre never getting reparations for slavery.
Click to expand...

I was showing that you know less than nothing about if Blacks would get paid reparations or not. Its not up to you. I understand that as a broke, destitute white guy this is painful for  you to even consider but your opinion is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women like men who smell good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. White women tell me white men smell like wet chickens. Maybe thats another reason all of them like Black men..
Click to expand...


lol. I know lots of white women and not one likes the unemployed leetch sucker that is the black boy. A real man has a job and works for a living to support his family.


----------



## ninja007

btw asslips, I bet it bothers you a WHITE MAN has the biggest cock in the world


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
Click to expand...


In a Utopian society your blueprint for  opportunity leading to success would work very well, but  the United States has never been a "functioning"  model for that kind of society and never will be.

The very purpose of this thread initially was one of ill intent, by using the program of Affirmative Action as a platform  in a maliciously ignorant and misinformed attempt to illustrate the inferiority of  an entire race of people, when the fact is that those who were the intended target ARE NOT the most rewarded  beneficiaries of the same program. That has been my point all along.

No one actually knows the true character of anyone including their own character until they are faced with a situation  that provides an actual test of character. Case in  point, the well meaning people who trusted Bernie Madeoff with their life savings undoubtedly believed that he was trustworthy until it became obvious that he had bilked  people out of millions of dollars, the same with those who invested with Charles Keating. Examples of people who may have started out with good intentions of helping others but failed the character test when an opportunity for easy money presented itself.

People also believed in Hitler until he and his cronies began to emerge as executioners who believed that  "cleansing" their society of Jews would create their own "Utopia".
When  the Europeans landed on Plymouth Rock, the Natives believed that they were their friends as well, and look what eventually happened to them.

The world is full of history on every continent where corruption has ruled over the spirit of decency, then the corruption is wiped out, the reset button is pushed and then the same process restarts , and is repeated over and over, thus the saying,  "history repeats itself".

The fact is that people will always sink to their lowest level if they are not held in check by certain guidelines and policies. All one has to do to realize that is to read some of outrageous postings of some of the nutjobs who visit this anonymous forum like the one who started this very thread.

A society where people are truly judged and enjoy sucess based on their character alone would absolutely be  the best of all worlds, but we live in a society where character is a benchmark,but reality often dictates that success at the expense of any and all is the norm.


----------



## Godboy

ninja007 said:


> btw asslips, I bet it bothers you a WHITE MAN has the biggest cock in the world


What bothers Asslips is that he has the SMALLEST cock in the world, plus he has no game so women think hes a chump.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> 
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.
> 
> Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were talking about getting reparations for farmers, then why even mention it? They already got them. If youre talking about reparations for slavery, which we know you were, then i will fall back on my previous statement... "we have decided you can all go fuck yourselves". Youre never getting reparations for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was showing that you know less than nothing about if Blacks would get paid reparations or not. Its not up to you. I understand that as a broke, destitute white guy this is painful for  you to even consider but your opinion is pretty much irrelevant.
Click to expand...

So how are reparations coming along Asc? You get your bale of cotton yet?


----------



## Meathead

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not have a choice. but like others on this thread you are deflecting far from the topic.
> 
> Obama Giving Black Farmers 1.25B in Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Giving Black Farmers $1.25B in Reparations*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were talking about getting reparations for farmers, then why even mention it? They already got them. If youre talking about reparations for slavery, which we know you were, then i will fall back on my previous statement... "we have decided you can all go fuck yourselves". Youre never getting reparations for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was showing that you know less than nothing about if Blacks would get paid reparations or not. Its not up to you. I understand that as a broke, destitute white guy this is painful for  you to even consider but your opinion is pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how are reparations coming along Asc? You get your bale of cotton yet?
Click to expand...

He squandered his 40 acres and had to eat his mule. No he wants more.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women like men who smell good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. White women tell me white men smell like wet chickens. Maybe thats another reason all of them like Black men..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I know lots of white women and not one likes the unemployed leetch sucker that is the black boy. A real man has a job and works for a living to support his family.
Click to expand...


Thats typically what white women tell white men. They know if a white man finds out theyve been with a Black guy then all bets are off.  Anyway we all know you are lying because you are afraid of women. You started a thread looking for advice. Dont make me laugh loser. 

Serious Question about girl I know saying something to me US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
Click to expand...

 
What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
Click to expand...

What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of a worldview shines yet again. Go take a look at what happened to Jews or NA's before indulging in such shameless self-pity.
> 
> India controlled more than a quarter of the world's GDP prior to colonialism and was the wealthiest single land mass at the time, and sadly today the vast majority of the people in the country have been rendered destitute and living the life of squalor after two centuries of British rule. Do you hear me complaining about the evil, white bogeyman who's constantly keeping me down? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
Click to expand...


That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?


----------



## the_human_being

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had continued school past the 3rd grade, you would know there isnt a chance in hell that we are going to give you reparations. We have decided that you can all go fuck yourselves.
Click to expand...


That's all he has going for him. Being a fry cook at Church's Fried Chicken doesn't lend to much of a real future.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
Click to expand...


You're not only ignorant, you're delusional.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have a better world view than 90% of the people on earth. Facts are not self pity. If I indulged in self pity I would not be where I am today. I already know what happened to the Jews and the NA's. It simply doesnt compare. Neither group lost what made their culture unique so the survivors were able to pick up and carry own in the case of the Jews. In the case of the NA's their refusal to assimilate has held them back and for that they are being punished. They still had their 40 acres whereas the Black people had theirs taken from them after coming up with the idea and Sherman making it so. Neither group went through the systematic mental torture and destruction of their family unit.
> 
> India is not the US and if I understood your last post you live in the US not India? No one is keeping me down. I'm impossible to keep down because I know my history and I dont quit moving forward no matter the odds. The fact that I know my history doesnt change the reality. I simply out work white people because I can see the system is stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
Click to expand...

No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.
Click to expand...

I bet it's not in Black Studies.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it's not in Black Studies.
Click to expand...

Whatever it may be its above your self admitted 3rd grade level.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you finally going to get around to telling RoshanAir how much she owes to a poor old abused cotton-picking slave like you in reparations?  After all, that is your primary goal and you are angry because it is once again slipping away from your grasp with the new GOP Congress and Obama's granting of amnesty to the illegal Hispanics.
> 
> Indeed, explain how she owes you reparations because she is benefiting from all that cotton you picked back before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.
Click to expand...


Pitiful. What's the world coming to?  A Masters Degree and a fry cook at Church's Fried Chicken.  My My.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> 
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it's not in Black Studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever it may be its above your self admitted 3rd grade level.
Click to expand...


OK, I got it. You received a Master Fry Cook's certificate from Church's Fried Chicken. Congrats!!


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I tell her that? She didnt do anything to me or my ancestors. The US owes reparations not any individual. Again this is another attempt to deflect the issue. Why are you having such a hard time staying on topic?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is the US?  You really should have continued in school past the third grade and maybe you would have learned that the US is "We the PEOPLE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people is plural dummy. Its not one single individual. Since Black people pay taxes they would be paying for their own reparations as well.. You should have stayed in school past the 4th grade instead of dropping out after the 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts my education two years further advanced than your own doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but thanks for admitting you only have a 3rd grade education. I have a Masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pitiful. What's the world coming to?  A Masters Degree and a fry cook at Church's Fried Chicken.  My My.
Click to expand...

You already admitted to only having a 3rd grade education so dont lie now.  What kind of job did you think you could get with that other than top fry cook?


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Utopian society your blueprint for  opportunity leading to success would work very well, but  the United States has never been a "functioning"  model for that kind of society and never will be.
> 
> The very purpose of this thread initially was one of ill intent, by using the program of Affirmative Action as a platform  in a maliciously ignorant and misinformed attempt to illustrate the inferiority of  an entire race of people, when the fact is that those who were the intended target ARE NOT the most rewarded  beneficiaries of the same program. That has been my point all along.
> 
> No one actually knows the true character of anyone including their own character until they are faced with a situation  that provides an actual test of character. Case in  point, the well meaning people who trusted Bernie Madeoff with their life savings undoubtedly believed that he was trustworthy until it became obvious that he had bilked  people out of millions of dollars, the same with those who invested with Charles Keating. Examples of people who may have started out with good intentions of helping others but failed the character test when an opportunity for easy money presented itself.
> 
> People also believed in Hitler until he and his cronies began to emerge as executioners who believed that  "cleansing" their society of Jews would create their own "Utopia".
> When  the Europeans landed on Plymouth Rock, the Natives believed that they were their friends as well, and look what eventually happened to them.
> 
> The world is full of history on every continent where corruption has ruled over the spirit of decency, then the corruption is wiped out, the reset button is pushed and then the same process restarts , and is repeated over and over, thus the saying,  "history repeats itself".
> 
> The fact is that people will always sink to their lowest level if they are not held in check by certain guidelines and policies. All one has to do to realize that is to read some of outrageous postings of some of the nutjobs who visit this anonymous forum like the one who started this very thread.
> 
> A society where people are truly judged and enjoy sucess based on their character alone would absolutely be  the best of all worlds, but we live in a society where character is a benchmark,but reality often dictates that success at the expense of any and all is the norm.
Click to expand...

Funny the examples you give are all *white* when speaking of characters who were bad, so are you biased or racist in your analogies or do you give equal time to all who have bad character in society, just as we all know it to be ? Yes the test of character is not being used as it should be used, and why is this you suppose ?  It's because groups have those who are among their group that are of *bad character*, but they have to pull them along in order to keep the numbers up in the group. Low numbers means low results in their minds, so bringing along the bad with the good is something they are willing to risk. It has hurt groups badly over time this ideology or strategy, but then somehow these groups are able to enlist the feds to be on their side as representing the group as a whole based upon their appearance or gender and not as it should be of their character, and so they do this in order to pull everyone in the group through based upon the bigger numbers. However, this is when the abuse of others by those who are bad within the group begins to happen, because they have been empowered from within the group (riding the wave), even when they should not have been empowered that way. It is an unacceptable result we all have faced over time, and it is what everyone is trying to resolve in this nation I think, but first it has to be understood fully upon how this is going on in this nation, and then ones character should be tested and rewarded afterwards, while not rewarding the bad guy's in the process.


----------



## katsteve2012

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Utopian society your blueprint for  opportunity leading to success would work very well, but  the United States has never been a "functioning"  model for that kind of society and never will be.
> 
> The very purpose of this thread initially was one of ill intent, by using the program of Affirmative Action as a platform  in a maliciously ignorant and misinformed attempt to illustrate the inferiority of  an entire race of people, when the fact is that those who were the intended target ARE NOT the most rewarded  beneficiaries of the same program. That has been my point all along.
> 
> No one actually knows the true character of anyone including their own character until they are faced with a situation  that provides an actual test of character. Case in  point, the well meaning people who trusted Bernie Madeoff with their life savings undoubtedly believed that he was trustworthy until it became obvious that he had bilked  people out of millions of dollars, the same with those who invested with Charles Keating. Examples of people who may have started out with good intentions of helping others but failed the character test when an opportunity for easy money presented itself.
> 
> People also believed in Hitler until he and his cronies began to emerge as executioners who believed that  "cleansing" their society of Jews would create their own "Utopia".
> When  the Europeans landed on Plymouth Rock, the Natives believed that they were their friends as well, and look what eventually happened to them.
> 
> The world is full of history on every continent where corruption has ruled over the spirit of decency, then the corruption is wiped out, the reset button is pushed and then the same process restarts , and is repeated over and over, thus the saying,  "history repeats itself".
> 
> The fact is that people will always sink to their lowest level if they are not held in check by certain guidelines and policies. All one has to do to realize that is to read some of outrageous postings of some of the nutjobs who visit this anonymous forum like the one who started this very thread.
> 
> A society where people are truly judged and enjoy sucess based on their character alone would absolutely be  the best of all worlds, but we live in a society where character is a benchmark,but reality often dictates that success at the expense of any and all is the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny the examples you give are all *white* when speaking of characters who were bad, so are you biased or racist in your analogies or do you give equal time to all who have bad character in society, just as we all know it to be ? Yes the test of character is not being used as it should be used, and why is this you suppose ?  It's because groups have those who are among their group that are of *bad character*, but they have to pull them along in order to keep the numbers up in the group. Low numbers means low results in their minds, so bringing along the bad with the good is something they are willing to risk. It has hurt groups badly over time this ideology or strategy, but then somehow these groups are able to enlist the feds to be on their side as representing the group as a whole based upon their appearance or gender and not as it should be of their character, and so they do this in order to pull everyone in the group through based upon the bigger numbers. However, this is when the abuse of others by those who are bad within the group begins to happen, because they have been empowered from within the group (riding the wave), even when they should not have been empowered that way. It is an unacceptable result we all have faced over time, and it is what everyone is trying to resolve in this nation I think, but first it has to be understood fully upon how this is going on in this nation, and then ones character should be tested and rewarded afterwards, while not rewarding the bad guy's in the process.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What only thing that reinforces the  "perception" of the inferiority of an entire race of people are willfully ignorant, uneducated bigots like you who do not really understand programs like affirmative action, and are looking for a crutch to justify their personal failures and lack of value to society.
> 
> The demographic that has benefitted the most from AA are white females.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jumping back in here, so let me ask you an honest question then, and lets see if you can give me an honest answer... *Does a persons skin color signal that a person is in need* *or rather is a good person who can be completely trusted as based upon their skin color in life ?* All I keep seeing is this word *black* and the word *white* in referring to peoples color when trying to justify many things in this nation, and that is just wrong and is big time wrong now a days I think . The same goes for this AA in example of when think about it, and so should any of these things apply to a person purely based upon their *skin color in life* ? You see among all peoples of any color in the world, you have the bad, and of course you have the good, so why would anyone use a persons *color* as any justification for anything these days, and this when they are just as guilty of being bad just like any other can be also guilty of being bad in life ? I mean other than the usage of a persons character and good heart instead, I ask why does this color thing keep going on and on these days like it does ?
> 
> What I see is that the devil (bad spirit / evil one /influential one) who is among all peoples, and for whom can hide out in these idiot programs that are based upon someones skin color or a groups skin color is a bad bad thing. It allows the devil access to areas where as he or she shouldn't be allowed access to. The same goes for the usage of gender or other such idiocy that we see going on today, because that is no indicator of who that person is or who that person can be in life. It's time to abandon these foolish things, and begin to empower and lift up people based upon their good characters, and not upon their color and gender or other such non-sense as we keep trying to keep going in America today. It's over, the devil has taken enough advantage of these things already, and it's time to leave that ole Beelzebub behind, and that means in every group that he has taken refuge in. The government has been completely foolish over the years, and the destruction we see across America is a fine example of that foolishness. The only thing that should be tolerated in society is good people of any and all colors, and good character of any and all colors. Sympathy for the devil has got to end, and that means it's time to leave him without a host in which to ride in on his high horse on, and to fool people as he is being protected by an ignorant and outdated government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Honest answers" are often deemed as being such when the one asking the "questions" hears what they want to hear in response, and then when the question is answered as honestly as the one being asked for answers, it is often not what those asking wish to hear.
> 
> The truth  is that current AA policies are based more on gender than race, if they were solely based on race with black people as the beneficiaries, there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> My advice to those who actually believe that blacks are being "unfairly rewarded" by AA, and  are the demographic that has resulted in the displacement of massive numbers of whites in the workforce or the college classroom, would  be to take some time and read, word by word the original legislation as well as the updates to the policy since it's inception.
> 
> If one does so, and also examines the numbers as to who has benefitted the most from AA, it will become glaringly obvious that there are NOT massive numbers of black Americans benefitting from AA at the expense of white Americans.
> 
> It is much more likely that if a white male is passed up for a coveted job or promotion, it was a white female, and not a black person who was selected in place of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the white, black, female, male speak, but does these attributes tell us who these people are really ? No they don't, so why is their programs based upon these attributes that give no indication of who the person is as a character in life ?
> 
> I mean look at all the people who can qualify for things as based upon their intellect, and sadly that doesn't even tell us who the people are as to their character. This is why this nation is fooled so badly by those whom just because they had an attribute whether it be black, white, yellow, brown, red or even a female or male, intellectual or non-intellectual, there is still no way of knowing who these individual people are as based upon these attributes in which they have in this specific regard. That is why we got people like these serial killers who are highly intellectual, but yet they are killers who got away with it. You know why they got away with? It was because this nation idolizes intellectuals who are void of character is why.  How about the black person who trashes his or her opportunities given them, and all because they didn't want the opportunities to begin with, and the same goes for the white person and etc. who does the same things in life ? The only thing I will agree with is equal pay for equal work, and also equal opportunity for all who apply themselves in the best ways they know how, along with having a trainable mind, and the skills or ability to be trained also to go along with ones attitude/good character in life. If a person has a great character in life and is a good person, then I think this nation should open it's arms wide for such people, and for the ones who want to be bad, well they get what they get, and that's just that until they choose otherwise in their life. There are a million success stories in America, and when we see programs that are working based upon the intellectual, superficial or outward attributes one might have, instead of what is truly working for good on the inside, then Houston we have a serious problem going on in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Utopian society your blueprint for  opportunity leading to success would work very well, but  the United States has never been a "functioning"  model for that kind of society and never will be.
> 
> The very purpose of this thread initially was one of ill intent, by using the program of Affirmative Action as a platform  in a maliciously ignorant and misinformed attempt to illustrate the inferiority of  an entire race of people, when the fact is that those who were the intended target ARE NOT the most rewarded  beneficiaries of the same program. That has been my point all along.
> 
> No one actually knows the true character of anyone including their own character until they are faced with a situation  that provides an actual test of character. Case in  point, the well meaning people who trusted Bernie Madeoff with their life savings undoubtedly believed that he was trustworthy until it became obvious that he had bilked  people out of millions of dollars, the same with those who invested with Charles Keating. Examples of people who may have started out with good intentions of helping others but failed the character test when an opportunity for easy money presented itself.
> 
> People also believed in Hitler until he and his cronies began to emerge as executioners who believed that  "cleansing" their society of Jews would create their own "Utopia".
> When  the Europeans landed on Plymouth Rock, the Natives believed that they were their friends as well, and look what eventually happened to them.
> 
> The world is full of history on every continent where corruption has ruled over the spirit of decency, then the corruption is wiped out, the reset button is pushed and then the same process restarts , and is repeated over and over, thus the saying,  "history repeats itself".
> 
> The fact is that people will always sink to their lowest level if they are not held in check by certain guidelines and policies. All one has to do to realize that is to read some of outrageous postings of some of the nutjobs who visit this anonymous forum like the one who started this very thread.
> 
> A society where people are truly judged and enjoy sucess based on their character alone would absolutely be  the best of all worlds, but we live in a society where character is a benchmark,but reality often dictates that success at the expense of any and all is the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny the examples you give are all *white* when speaking of characters who were bad, so are you biased or racist in your analogies or do you give equal time to all who have bad character in society, just as we all know it to be ? Yes the test of character is not being used as it should be used, and why is this you suppose ?  It's because groups have those who are among their group that are of *bad character*, but they have to pull them along in order to keep the numbers up in the group. Low numbers means low results in their minds, so bringing along the bad with the good is something they are willing to risk. It has hurt groups badly over time this ideology or strategy, but then somehow these groups are able to enlist the feds to be on their side as representing the group as a whole based upon their appearance or gender and not as it should be of their character, and so they do this in order to pull everyone in the group through based upon the bigger numbers. However, this is when the abuse of others by those who are bad within the group begins to happen, because they have been empowered from within the group (riding the wave), even when they should not have been empowered that way. It is an unacceptable result we all have faced over time, and it is what everyone is trying to resolve in this nation I think, but first it has to be understood fully upon how this is going on in this nation, and then ones character should be tested and rewarded afterwards, while not rewarding the bad guy's in the process.
Click to expand...


The only reason that I used those two examples who happened to be white is because I know someone personally who was bilked out of a substantial sum of money by people associated with one of those that I named. And the financial industry is one of the most obvious areas where people can fall prey to unscrupulous individuals who lack character, beginning with honesty. The average person normally does not hand over their finances to someone that they do not feel that they can trust.

I do not disagree with the "theory" of much of what you say, but the ugly truth is  that it is actually in the best interest to the very small percentage of those who control the majority of the wealth that drives the country to keep those who do not,  in a never ending process of infighting and finger pointing, which makes them overlook the obvious process of manipulation being used on them to collectively control their thinking and ultimately their actions.

It is human nature to  overlook or forget many good deeds but remember the one bad one that stands out. Sad but true.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
Click to expand...


Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.

The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.

Fast Facts

We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.


----------



## beagle9

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
Click to expand...

I disagree with you based upon your premise, because *skin color* has nothing to do with anything, and it has no bearing on all things that are productive and good in America. Skin color is something that people use or use to make something out to be in that way, and that is a shame really because it is foolish speak when get right down to it. The only people that should want to go back to Africa, is the ones who identify with Africa more so than they do America, and that because of this identifying in this way, they would hate America due to a formed opinion in which they have created or has been influenced by another peer upon them in that way.  If they hate this nation, then yes go back to where you think you are from or that you want to be from, otherwise or make the best of what you have here, just like everyone else does in America,and this regardless of their color. Don't you all think that it is enough with this color thing already, and so how about lets all get down to the character thing instead finally ?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Whites had AA for 350 years.  White women are the biggest beneficiaries of the current system of AA.  The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism.  What they need to do is change it so Blacks get the same system of AA whites had for 350 years. We wont need all 350 years to excel but fair is fair.


 
The legacy of discrimination against blacks does not explain the fifteen points difference between average IQ's for blacks and for whites. Blacks have never been discriminated against in Canada. They have always performed poorly on intellectual matters.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is a cancer maligning the post-secondary institutions and job market in this country.
> 
> Asian and Indian-Americans are also victimized in addition to Whites by this bullshit policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
Click to expand...

Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
Click to expand...

 
I have worked with blacks who obviously owed their positions to affirmative action. They could not do their jobs. 

When I complained to my boss about one of them he told me, "When I got my job as supervisor I was told that I was supposed to have at least one black person on the payroll, and that I was supposed to expect less from him."

Ever since mental aptitude testing was introduced blacks have usually gotten lower scores than whites. They usually do less well than whites in school and on the job. Anyone who has shared class rooms with blacks, or who has had to work with them knows this.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
Click to expand...

 
If you were apologetic about the shortcomings of your race I would leave you alone. Your arrogance is the reason I keep beating you down.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked with blacks who obviously owed their positions to affirmative action. They could not do their jobs.
> 
> When I complained to my boss about one of them he told me, "When I got my job as supervisor I was told that I was supposed to have at least one black person on the payroll, and that I was supposed to expect less from him."
> 
> Ever since mental aptitude testing was introduced blacks have usually gotten lower scores than whites. They usually do less well than whites in school and on the job. Anyone who has shared class rooms with blacks, or who has had to work with them knows this.
Click to expand...


You can talk all day but until you provide the link that proves there is a law that says unqualified Black people must be hired, I'm not really taking the time to read your posts. I'm going to pin you to the wall then once you admit you are just talking monkey shine I will dismantle the rest of your assertions.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were apologetic about the shortcomings of your race I would leave you alone. Your arrogance is the reason I keep beating you down.
Click to expand...

You are a amusing little monkey. I'm torturing you. Your argument is weak and has no backing except in your mind. I can afford to be arrogant because you are too dumb to provide any type of challenge. The only thing you are beating is your own meat. Provide the link. Can you do that?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked with blacks who obviously owed their positions to affirmative action. They could not do their jobs.
> 
> When I complained to my boss about one of them he told me, "When I got my job as supervisor I was told that I was supposed to have at least one black person on the payroll, and that I was supposed to expect less from him."
> 
> Ever since mental aptitude testing was introduced blacks have usually gotten lower scores than whites. They usually do less well than whites in school and on the job. Anyone who has shared class rooms with blacks, or who has had to work with them knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can talk all day but until you provide the link that proves there is a law that says unqualified Black people must be hired, I'm not really taking the time to read your posts. I'm going to pin you to the wall then once you admit you are just talking monkey shine I will dismantle the rest of your assertions.
Click to expand...

 
Somethings are so obvious they do not require a website to document them. The average black person is much less intelligent than  the average white person. As a result it is not possible to achieve racial parity without discriminating against whites and advancing blacks to positions where they are incapable of performing adequately. I have seen it happen. 

What point is there trying to reason with you? You think the ancient Egyptians and the ancient Sumerians were Negroes.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were apologetic about the shortcomings of your race I would leave you alone. Your arrogance is the reason I keep beating you down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a amusing little monkey. I'm torturing you. Your argument is weak and has no backing except in your mind. I can afford to be arrogant because you are too dumb to provide any type of challenge. The only thing you are beating is your own meat. Provide the link. Can you do that?
Click to expand...

 
I am torturing you, because you know that what I am saying about your race is true.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were apologetic about the shortcomings of your race I would leave you alone. Your arrogance is the reason I keep beating you down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a amusing little monkey. I'm torturing you. Your argument is weak and has no backing except in your mind. I can afford to be arrogant because you are too dumb to provide any type of challenge. The only thing you are beating is your own meat. Provide the link. Can you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am torturing you, because you know that what I am saying about your race is true.
Click to expand...

If you call making me laugh torture I agree.  Do you have the link regarding AA?  Exactly cave monkey.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem. We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked with blacks who obviously owed their positions to affirmative action. They could not do their jobs.
> 
> When I complained to my boss about one of them he told me, "When I got my job as supervisor I was told that I was supposed to have at least one black person on the payroll, and that I was supposed to expect less from him."
> 
> Ever since mental aptitude testing was introduced blacks have usually gotten lower scores than whites. They usually do less well than whites in school and on the job. Anyone who has shared class rooms with blacks, or who has had to work with them knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can talk all day but until you provide the link that proves there is a law that says unqualified Black people must be hired, I'm not really taking the time to read your posts. I'm going to pin you to the wall then once you admit you are just talking monkey shine I will dismantle the rest of your assertions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somethings are so obvious they do not require a website to document them. The average black person is much less intelligent than  the average white person. As a result it is not possible to achieve racial parity without discriminating against whites and advancing blacks to positions where they are incapable of performing adequately. I have seen it happen.
> 
> What point is there trying to reason with you? You think the ancient Egyptians and the ancient Sumerians were Negroes.
Click to expand...

The only thing that is obvious is that you are an inbred racist monkey with nothing to support your monkey shine. Thats why you are furry. Thats why you attract lice and smell like a wet dog. You are inferior in every aspect to Black people. You must have gotten a large dose of the Neanderthal genes you carry as a white person.


----------



## Friends

Recently, economists from Duke studied the effects of Prop 209, comparing undergraduate graduation rates for blacks, Hispanics and American Indians before and after the ban. In a paper being considered for publication by The Quarterly Journal of Economics, the Duke economists conclude that mismatch effects are strongest for students in so-called STEM majors - science, technology, engineering and math. 

These subjects proceed in a more regimented way than the humanities, with each topic and class building on what came before. If you don't properly learn one concept, it's easier to get knocked off track. 

The Duke economists say that lower-ranked schools in the University of California system are better at graduating minority students in STEM majors. For example, they conclude that had the bottom third of minority students at Berkeley who hoped to graduate with a STEM major gone to Santa Cruz instead, they would have been almost twice as likely to earn such a degree. 

"Prior to California's ban on affirmative action," Peter Arcidiacono, one of the study's authors, told me, "what Berkeley did well was switch relatively ill-prepared minority students out of the sciences and into majors where credentials are relatively less important."

the vast majority of poor people are white and even they outscore most affluent blacks on every test,
Affirmative Action Page 48 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Asclepias

Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.

Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online



> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.


----------



## Asclepias

Here's some more torture for you monkey.

 African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US



> In an analysis of Census Bureau data by the Journal of Blacks in higher education, African immigrants to the United States were found more likely to be college educated than any other immigrant group. African immigrants to the U.S. are also more highly educated than any other native-born ethnic group including white Americans. Some 48.9 percent of all African immigrants hold a college diploma. This is slightly more than the percentage of Asian immigrants to the* U.S., nearly double the rate of native-born white Americans, *and nearly four times the rate of native-born African Americans.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Here's some more torture for you monkey.
> 
> African immigrants have the highest academic achievement in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an analysis of Census Bureau data by the Journal of Blacks in higher education, African immigrants to the United States were found more likely to be college educated than any other immigrant group. African immigrants to the U.S. are also more highly educated than any other native-born ethnic group including white Americans. Some 48.9 percent of all African immigrants hold a college diploma. This is slightly more than the percentage of Asian immigrants to the* U.S., nearly double the rate of native-born white Americans, *and nearly four times the rate of native-born African Americans.
Click to expand...

Give them a couple of generations and they'll probably sink down to the same level feral American blacks are at.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should be ashamed to rely on affirmative action. That reliance demonstrates how inferior they are. Instead, they think affirmative action is something they are entitled to.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces the accurate perception that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem.* We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
Click to expand...


Hmm, do you want to compare this to where it is that whites are living in majority white communities around America, and then where blacks are living in majority black communities around America ?  What would the stats on violence, war, and mayhem tell you then about these two peoples mentioned ? I have a black family right now that has moved into our majority white community, and guess what ? They tell me how great it was to get out of the majority black community in which they were living, and so I ask my new friend why was that ? Well you don't want to know the answer, but if you insist I will tell you the answer that I got from them.

One of the comments was that they feel much safer where they are now, and I believed them.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
Click to expand...

 
Good for him.


----------



## Friends

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blacks be ashamed of affirmative action when whites had it for 350 years and the present day AA benefits white women more than anyone else? Sorry monkey boy but you cant shame Black people for taking advantage of the hand up your people needed and used for 350 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that the Negro race is on the average considerably less intelligent than the white race. The failure of No Child Left Behind makes that graphically obvious. Racial parity cannot be achieved without advancing many blacks to positions where they lack the native ability to perform adequately. This is obvious to whites who have had to work with blacks who owed their positions to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is that your opinions don't constitute facts. The fact I am more intelligent than you are should be ample evidence that that racial parity is achievable. If you can provide a link to a law that says AA has to be given to anyone that is unqualified please produce it. If not then the only thing you are doing is scratching your furry ass and making monkey noises as usual. Now I'm going to ask you again. Why did whites need AA for 350 plus years to get where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got where we are because we are a superior race. You have never achieved anything because you are an inferior race. You never could have invented air planes and computers. You haven't got the brains for it.
> 
> The following chart demonstrates that from the school year of 1986 - 87 the gap in average SAT scores between blacks and whites has grown.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> We would be far better off without you. We do not owe you anything but one way tickets back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whites are not superior at anything except violence, war, and mayhem.* We would be far better off without you. You avoided my question Where is the link that says AA has to be given to someone that is unqualified? Your refusal to address this weakens your position monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, do you want to compare this to where it is that whites are living in majority white communities around America, and then where blacks are living in majority black communities around America ?  What would the stats on violence, war, and mayhem tell you then about these two peoples mentioned ? I have a black family right now that has moved into our majority white community, and guess what ? They tell me how great it was to get out of the majority black community in which they were living, and so I ask my new friend why was that ? Well you don't want to know the answer, but if you insist I will tell you the answer that I got from them.
> 
> One of the comments was that they feel much safer where they are now, and I believed them.
Click to expand...

 

There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.


- Jesse Jackson


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
Click to expand...


Einstein's IQ is estimated to be between 160 and 190, but it was never actually measured.  Bill Gates is not very bright.  Hawking... meh... my kid has a higher IQ than him.

The 10 Highest IQs in History - TheRichest
Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative



> Expected IQ test results:
> 
> 
> Under 70 - feeble mindedness
> 70-79 - borderline deficiency
> 80-89 - dullness
> 90-109 - Normal/Average Intelligence
> 110-119 - Superior Intelligence
> 120-135- Very superior intelligence
> 135-144 - Genius (e.g. professor at a university)
> 145-154 - Genius (e.g. Nobel prize winner)
> 154-200 - "Extreme" Genius
> >200 - Unmeasurable intelligence
> 
> As IQ scores follow the normal distribution, only 0.05 percent of scores fall after 140.
> 
> In order to set a standard for comparison, following are the IQs of a few notable individuals:
> 
> 
> *Bill Gates* - 160
> *Bill Clinton* - 137
> *Jimmy Carter - *156
> *Stephen Hawking* - 160
> *Paul Allen* - 170
> *Gary Kasparov *- 190
> *Arnold Schwarzenegger *- 135
> *James Woods* - 180


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him.
Click to expand...



Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.

Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
Click to expand...

So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?


----------



## Asclepias

?


RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
Click to expand...

There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? When they get off welfare and get a job you might have a point. Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> ?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 11-year-old schoolboy has joined Mensa after scoring higher than Stephen Hawking, Bill Gates and Albert Einstein in an IQ test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
Click to expand...


ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey boy. Here is some more torture for you.
> 
> Is this Britain s smartest schoolboy 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein - Mirror Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
Click to expand...

No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
Click to expand...

Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for this guy Philip Emeagwali too with an IQ of 190.
> 
> Top 12 People with Highest IQ in the World - Listovative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
Click to expand...

I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess this means the rest of you black folk don't have a valid excuse for needing welfare.  Does this mean you'll all start working now?  Maybe switch sides to the republican party?
> 
> 
> 
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
Click to expand...

Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?

- 29 million people are on welfare
- 39% white: 11,661,000
- 38% black: 11,362,000

- US population: 313,544,041
- White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
- Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549

Math:

Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%

Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> There are more whites on welfare. What are you trying to say? Since its monkeys like you and monkey boy complaining about AA it would seem the Black people are all working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
Click to expand...

It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL what a dumb ass.  There are many many more whites than blacks.  Saying more whites are poor is stupidity.  You have to go by rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont have to go by rate. There are way more white people on welfare. Especially when you factor in corporate welfare. Get a job. Its pure stupidity to go by rate. Real numbers son. Real numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate welfare? I see so no black run corporations receive tax breaks?  I call BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
Click to expand...

It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you call.  More white people receive welfare. Get a job monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
Click to expand...

For the same reasons you have delusions about me.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this why black folks and democrats in particular can't do math?  Cause it's to damn embarrassing for you?
> 
> - 29 million people are on welfare
> - 39% white: 11,661,000
> - 38% black: 11,362,000
> 
> - US population: 313,544,041
> - White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
> - Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549
> 
> Math:
> 
> Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
> Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%
> 
> Yes, that means if you are black you are 5times more likely to be on welfare than white folk.
> 
> 
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
Click to expand...

What delusions do I have about you?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still means there are more whites on welfare though. Get a job monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
Click to expand...

What delusions do I have about you?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
Click to expand...

You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be out of a job and on welfare to "got a job" and "got off welfare," yes?  Or do I need to draw you a picture?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
Click to expand...

You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
Click to expand...

Take off 50pts from your IQ test.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> 
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
Click to expand...

No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> 
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?   Or is it a delusion of mine that you can actually read?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> 
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
Click to expand...

Because you asked me the same question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be on a thing to get off a thing, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
Click to expand...

I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have a problem reading. I asked you what delusions do I have about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
Click to expand...

Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take off 50pts from your IQ test.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
Click to expand...

still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Now what delusions do I have about you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
Click to expand...

No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me, when you can read for yourself what you wrote?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
Click to expand...

What question? You mean my question?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you asked me the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
Click to expand...

No. I mean my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question based on your delusion that I got off welfare.  You asked me a question based on my question.  Do you not understand the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I mean my question.
Click to expand...

You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the same reason I asked you the question. Do you really have that hard of a time understanding english?
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I mean my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
Click to expand...

No I want you to answer my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on your answer... are you having a hard time forming statements?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I mean my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
Click to expand...

I already answered your question.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm waiting on you to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I mean my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered your question.
Click to expand...

Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.


----------



## RKMBrown

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be out of a job and on welfare to "got a job" and "got off welfare," yes?  Or do I need to draw you a picture?
Click to expand...

bump for the mentally challenged.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will.  Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reasons you have delusions about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What delusions do I have about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated, and I quote, "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be out of a job and on welfare to "got a job" and "got off welfare," yes?  Or do I need to draw you a picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bump for the mentally challenged.
Click to expand...

Why are you bumping for yourself?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What question? You mean my question?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I mean my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
Click to expand...

Bump for the mentally challenged.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I mean my question.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
Click to expand...

Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to answer your question about my question to your statement?
> 
> 
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
Click to expand...

What part of my words is confusing you?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I want you to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
Click to expand...

The part where you keep bumping for yourself.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
Click to expand...

What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again. This time type it on this thread so I can see it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
Click to expand...

The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for the mentally challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
Click to expand...

You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bumping your head against the wall and use your words son.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
Click to expand...

You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of my words is confusing you?
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
Click to expand...

Its because you didn't answer it.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "this thread" is confusing you, ape man?
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
Click to expand...

Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you keep bumping for your self cave monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
Click to expand...

No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked a question... I responded... you said no you didn't, so I bumped it for you to read again.  Do you wear glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
Click to expand...

Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.

Question asked by Asclelots aka asclepiss aka ascelepias: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"

Answer: "I know you're dumb and all, but you do realize that one has to be out of a job and on welfare to get a job and get off welfare."  Then assuming that was something that everyone older than 6 would understand, I asked... yes?  Or do I need to draw you a picture?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt respond to my question. You bumped for the mentally challenged. Thats obviously you since you seem confused. Yes I wear glasses when I get tired of wearing contacts. What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
Click to expand...

No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out why you can't see the answer to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
Click to expand...


The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"

I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"

How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because you didn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
Click to expand...

Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. Do you need me to bump the answer again?
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
Click to expand...

Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.   

You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt. You need to answer the question and stop bumping your head.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
Click to expand...

What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did.  What part of my answer confused you.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
Click to expand...

When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt. You didnt answer so there was no confusion. Does that make sense monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
Click to expand...

When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first time you asked: "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"
> 
> I said - Answer: "It means I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will. Why do you keep having delusions of me on welfare?"
> 
> How much simpler do I have to respond to you?  Did you pass 1st grade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
Click to expand...

"That's not an answer."


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I passed first grade.  I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's not an answer."
Click to expand...

Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to the class how "I've never collected a dime of welfare and never will" isn't an answer to the question "Did that mean you got a job and got off welfare?"  Please explain to the class how someone who has never been on welfare gets off welfare.
> 
> You've had this problem in the past.  You don't seem to get this whole time thing.  Past, present, and future tense seems to throw you off.
> 
> 
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's not an answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
Click to expand...

Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What class are you talking about? Did you start drinking earlier than normal today?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's not an answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
Click to expand...

Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.

Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you stop raping your neighbors wife?
> 
> 
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's not an answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
Click to expand...

Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
Click to expand...

OF COURSE!!   Every white person who has been discriminated against by racist AA programs, over the past 50 years, should be compensated for their losses.  But this shouldn't be paid by the US govt, because that would be penalizing these same white victims simultaneously to compensating them.

The reparations should be paid out of the personal pockets of all the racist perpetrators of AA programs, who are the ones guilty of this abomination, and responsible for it.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you started using false dilemmas. I've never raped my neighbors wife.  Do you live next door to me or something?  I need you to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> "That's not an answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
Click to expand...

Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.


----------



## protectionist

the_human_being said:


> Affirmative Action is racism at its pinnacle of prejudice. It is totally a discrimination policy.


Unquestionably CORRECT.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> "That's not an answer."
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
Click to expand...

Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?


----------



## protectionist

iamwhatiseem said:


> Affirmative action is by definition, in every way, racist.
> I support "equal opportunity action"...no one is prejudiced against, everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed or be a jackass. Just don't expect the same result.


Absolutely CORRECT.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you were going to get one since you cant answer mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
Click to expand...

You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF COURSE!!   Every white person who has been discriminated against by racist AA programs, over the past 50 years, should be compensated for their losses.  But this shouldn't be paid by the US govt, because that would be penalizing these same white victims simultaneously to compensating them.
> 
> The reparations should be paid out of the personal pockets of all the racist perpetrators of AA programs, who are the ones guilty of this abomination, and responsible for it.
Click to expand...

Didnt you beg me to stop harrassing you?


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> No.
> 
> Employment, admissions, etc. should be entirely merit-based and have nothing to do with your skin color. It's insulting to qualified applicants to admit them only because they help meet some quota instead of their being the best applicant.


Absolutely CORRECT.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF COURSE!!   Every white person who has been discriminated against by racist AA programs, over the past 50 years, should be compensated for their losses.  But this shouldn't be paid by the US govt, because that would be penalizing these same white victims simultaneously to compensating them.
> 
> The reparations should be paid out of the personal pockets of all the racist perpetrators of AA programs, who are the ones guilty of this abomination, and responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt you beg me to stop harrassing you?
Click to expand...


I never beg anybody for anything, so no, I didn't.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF COURSE!!   Every white person who has been discriminated against by racist AA programs, over the past 50 years, should be compensated for their losses.  But this shouldn't be paid by the US govt, because that would be penalizing these same white victims simultaneously to compensating them.
> 
> The reparations should be paid out of the personal pockets of all the racist perpetrators of AA programs, who are the ones guilty of this abomination, and responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt you beg me to stop harrassing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never beg anybody for anything, so no, I didn't.
Click to expand...




protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running to the mods for help? They cant save you on this. You need to support your position.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORTED AGAIN FOR HARASSMENT (3rd report)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Support your position that all those millions of white people are broke derelicts like you because of AA. Crying to the mods is not going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My position is NOT that millions of White people are broke derelicts.  YOU said that, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove your claim boy or I am going to change your nickname to monkeyshine.
> 
> _"literally EVERY EMPLOYABLE WHITE MALE IN AMERICA BETWEEN 1964 have had to have been a casualty of either losing a job or being denied admission to colleges all over America in favor of black people being placed ahead of them"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'REPORTED FOR HARASSMENT!!!!  (9th report)
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
Click to expand...

If you supported AA, and pushed it, then YES, you would owe White people a lot of compensation, and you should pay them reparations for their losses.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that my answer wasn't an answer... some voice in your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
Click to expand...

Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Thats how thoughts frequently present themselves to me. I thought everyone had the same voice in their heads.
> 
> Are your thoughts manifested as a marquee running across your inner vision or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
Click to expand...

10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes yes... being a programmer affords one the opportunity to imagine banners controlled by code snippets... but more to the point it's a controlled inner vision that I drive, vs. some third party voice that appears to be at your helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
Click to expand...

What question?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not controlled. You are having hallucinations. There is no third party voice in my head. Its my voice.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question?
Click to expand...

The one you claimed you answered.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's your excuse for not understanding the answer to your question?
> 
> 
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
Click to expand...

I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.


----------



## protectionist

ShootSpeeders said:


> Affirmative action is the govt mandated persecution of white people and the biggest hate crime in the history of the universe. The only racism left in america and all liberals support it.


Absolutely. It could be, as you say,  considered the BIGGEST hate crime in all history, because of the sheer magnitude of the massive numbers of Whites who have been victimized by it.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be hallucinating again. You never answered my question.
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
Click to expand...

You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely haven't taken the good stuff in a long time.  Try asking your question again.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
Click to expand...

I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes ago does not = "a long time". Try answering the question first.
> 
> 
> 
> What question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
Click to expand...

The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What question?
> 
> 
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
Click to expand...

I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one you claimed you answered.
> 
> 
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
Click to expand...

No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered lots of questions.  But I can't get to all of them.  Ask again.
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
Click to expand...

How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you answered the one in question. Answer again.
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
Click to expand...

Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> 
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
Click to expand...

Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
Click to expand...

He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
Click to expand...

Obama would be proud of your bull crap, because that is what he has been doing for 6 years so far, but it's catching up with him, and it is catching up with the likes of him also. Enjoy it all while it last, because America has had enough of the bull crap already.


----------



## Friends

protectionist said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didnt you stop it?  Better yet do you support the idea of reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't support affirimitive action, I do support reparations. Until we pay what we owe it's an open wound that'll never heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you supported AA, and pushed it, then YES, you would owe White people a lot of compensation, and you should pay them reparations for their losses.
Click to expand...

 
I would be content to end affirmative action, abruptly and completely. If affirmative action came to an end bosses of inadequate blacks would feel free to fire them. College professors would feel free to give failing grades to black students who deserved them. There would be a massive removal of blacks from good jobs and good universities. Opportunities would be open to the whites and Orientals who deserve those good jobs and admission to those good universities.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama would be proud of your bull crap, because that is what he has been doing for 6 years so far, but it's catching up with him, and it is catching up with the likes of him also. Enjoy it all while it last, because America has had enough of the bull crap already.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about monkey?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered lots of questions.  Which one are you asking for again this time?
> 
> 
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
Click to expand...

YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one you were adamant about proclaiming you answered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
Click to expand...

Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
Click to expand...

Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
Click to expand...

No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
Click to expand...

That wasn't the question.


----------



## protectionist

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama would be proud of your bull crap, because that is what he has been doing for 6 years so far, but it's catching up with him, and it is catching up with the likes of him also. Enjoy it all while it last, because America has had enough of the bull crap already.
Click to expand...

As evidenced by the recent election.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always adamant.  You'll need to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
Click to expand...

How would you like it if someone told you to calm your black gorilla ass down ?  Just wondering.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the question.
Click to expand...

What was the question?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you aren't. You were adamant about this specific question though. Since you believed fervently that you answered it then you are directed to answer it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you like it if someone told you to calm your black gorilla ass down ?  Just wondering.
Click to expand...

I would feel fine except I would tell them I am not part of the BGF.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the question?
Click to expand...

_"Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ? You think ?"_


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ? You think ?"_
Click to expand...


He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it. You think?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
Click to expand...

So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> 
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ? You think ?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it. You think?
Click to expand...

<CAPS LOCK ON> YOU'RE A LYING POS, YOU MOTHER ___ING _______. <caps lock off>  I answered the question, then you lied again and again saying I didn't then I <CAPS LOCK ON> QUOTED YOUR LYING POS ASS AND THE EFFING ANSWER YOU POS MOTHER ____ING ______.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
Click to expand...

Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE A LYING POS COWARD... AND A BLACK ONE TO BOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
Click to expand...

Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol

What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typing in all caps is a sign of complete distress. Calm your white monkey ass down.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
Click to expand...

Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.

As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's a sign that I hit my caps lock key.
> 
> 
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
Click to expand...

My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.

When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..

Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one believes that. Unless you are a moron that doesnt look at the screen when you type.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
Click to expand...


My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.

I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know what the caps lock key does either?
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
Click to expand...

ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF. I was really smiling and laughing that whole exchange


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are too stupid to look at the screen and type at the same time. If the Caps lock key was on why didnt you turn it off. Better yet why didnt you correct your clearly emotional response?  Are you sure you did programming? I'm starting to doubt you.
> 
> 
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure.  I believe you.....No really I do!


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among other things, I wrote the code that handles <caps lock>.  Lol
> 
> What emotional response? IT'S JUST UPPERCASE LETTERS YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER ____ING _____.  I'm thinking you are reading too much into them.  Sort of like you can't read a simple answer to a when did you stop beating your wife question.  But not like that at all, since one is an obvious lie.  I still program, I just don't need to do it for a living.  Trying out the new swift language right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure.  I believe you.....No really I do!
Click to expand...

Sometimes the way to win a war.. is to give your opponent a shallow victory in battle.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Was it an accident or are you now trying to claim you just felt like typing in caps?  You are too transparent.
> 
> As long as Apple has its sheep you will have a job.
> 
> 
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure.  I believe you.....No really I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the way to win a war.. is to give your opponent a shallow victory in battle.
Click to expand...

I frequently play chess.  Those feints and traps don't affect me.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job has nothing to do with Apple.  Programming is a hobby for me now.. used to be my main source of income.. now not so much.  Sort of miss it.
> 
> When I said I hit the caps lock, I did not mean, "sorry caps lock", I meant "not sorry caps lock."  It was not an an accident.  I like using caps lock on emotional guys like you for the reaction I get.  Well, at least I do when guys like you are trolling. I like to talk back to people in a way that they seem familiar with.  You know, when in Rome..
> 
> Sometimes I use _italics_ for emphasis. But that doesn't seem to work on these types of threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure.  I believe you.....No really I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the way to win a war.. is to give your opponent a shallow victory in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frequently play chess.  Those feints and traps don't affect me.
Click to expand...

Are you sure?  Or did you just give up asking for the answer by coincidence?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knowledge of the swift language is regarding the Apple IOS.  Programming is very fun...well at least my experience with it.
> 
> I know your use of caps lock was not an accident. You were under extreme distress as I pointed out. You cant get a emotional reaction out of me because there is nothing you can say or do to get me emotional.  I only troll people when they attempt to troll me. When they have an emotional outburst I know I have gotten to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL it's just caps lock.  But your welcome.  I figured that's what you wanted to see & think.  So I gave you the real answer you were looking for.  But sry, I wasn't really angry.  I JUST HIT CAPS LOCK TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure.  I believe you.....No really I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the way to win a war.. is to give your opponent a shallow victory in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frequently play chess.  Those feints and traps don't affect me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure?  Or did you just give up asking for the answer by coincidence?
Click to expand...


----------



## Friends

Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.


Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.

Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.

Glad you agree monkey.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
Click to expand...



do you have any sources to support your claim?


----------



## Friends

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
Click to expand...

 
Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.


----------



## beagle9

protectionist said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be directed to answer it again if I never did answer it the first time.  Maybe you should ask the question again to see if you'll get a different answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I told you to. Just because you are claiming you never answered it after claiming you did answer it earlier makes no difference. Lets see if you can figure out how to answer something you already claimed you answered but now claim you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he could answer it, if you would tell what the hell the ding-dong question was ?  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have thought about that before avoiding my question, lying about answering it, then lying about not answering it.  You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama would be proud of your bull crap, because that is what he has been doing for 6 years so far, but it's catching up with him, and it is catching up with the likes of him also. Enjoy it all while it last, because America has had enough of the bull crap already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As evidenced by the recent election.
Click to expand...

Exactly..


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
Click to expand...

Its not a claim its a fact. Look in any history book.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
Click to expand...

Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
Click to expand...

Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
Click to expand...

The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
Click to expand...

Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
Click to expand...

What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?

BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation

"*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things are so obvious they do not need a website to click too. Now, what I posted is an overgeneralization, but blacks are much more likely to be on welfare than whites. A very large percentage of them do owe their middle class positions to affirmative action. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from people who deserve them, and gives them to people who do not deserve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
Click to expand...

That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.

There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gald you agree. White male AA for 350 years gave whites firm control of all the resources. When the Great Depression hit they invented welfare for themselves. To this day whites are the largest group getting some sort of handout.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
Click to expand...

History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.

Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause paying 5times more than what you get back is a handout... rolls eyes.  You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whites getting the handouts arent paying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
Click to expand...

Provided, created. Same difference.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... ok what type of "welfare" did whites invent for themselves when the "great depression hit."
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
Click to expand...

No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean what type?  They created welfare. Surely you know this right?
> 
> BRIA 14 3 a How Welfare Began in the United States - Constitutional Rights Foundation
> 
> "*During the Great Depression of the 1930s, local and state governments as well as private charities were overwhelmed by needy families seeking food, clothing, and shelter. In 1935, welfare for poor children and other dependent persons became a federal government responsibility, which it remained for 60 years."*
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
Click to expand...

I dont have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn exist.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  They did not create welfare.  One would have to be the dumbest person on the planet to believe they created welfare.
> 
> There were new federal programs created in the 30s.  Some of which are welfare programs, but none of these programs are distinguished by race.  So that's lie number two.
> 
> 
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn exist.
Click to expand...

It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> History disagrees with you.  Facts are that welfare was created. You cant be that badly in denial to dispute that.
> 
> Facts also show that Black people were denied welfare even though fitting the requirements more than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
Click to expand...

I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesnt grow on trees.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a claim its a fact. Look in any history book.
Click to expand...



in other words you are a liar, again


----------



## the_human_being

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any sources to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a claim its a fact. Look in any history book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you are a liar, again
Click to expand...


Is his mouth open?  If it is, he's lying.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  In the reference that YOU CITED it clearly states how welfare was ACTIVELY BEING PROVIDED PRIOR TO THE FEDERAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> 
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesnt grow on trees.
Click to expand...

Well you got one thing right... it doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## beagle9

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provided, created. Same difference.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you got one thing right... it doesn't grow on trees.
Click to expand...



Look at it this way RK, where as he is wanting to go back to the 1930's and say that we created welfare right ? OK, now if we did create welfare in the 1930's, then how come we used it only as needed, or until we curbed the situation after the storm for the most of us until it finally subsided ? Isn't it that when a majority of blacks got on it back in the day, that they seem to never be able to get off of it ? Now how come it became a never ending crutch in which they are using still to this day, and this in order to supposedly get ahead and/or to sustain themselves with it until they get over the hump finally ?  Then for some reason the finally part of it never comes for so many of them... I mean is it something that they need until they can get ahead really ? Now the problem is this Ferguson thing now, and how it examples the dire straits in which they still remain in even after 50 + years as Johnathan Gentry spoke about. 

OK. now did white people in huge numbers stay on these programs in a literal sense for that long or longer when looking back to all of those years since the 1930's ? I mean the numbers should go up and down over the years for each group right ? We ought to be able to tell who has been on these programs the most through out time right ?

Now how come we worked our way up and out of our poverty as best we all could for the most part of us, and this from that depression period in which Ac uses, but then the blacks (a large number of them in these inner cities and beyond) can't seem to do the same in America ?

Now I know that Ac. will use the excuse that whitely has held them back over all those years, and is still holding them back, but I ask is that really true in every imaginable scenario or situation that they are in today ? I think the same things that have happened to the blacks, is the same things that has happened to the poor whites in this nation also, but the whites didn't have slavery to use as an excuse to get special privileges to be afforded them as the blacks have from the federal government, and sadly this is being based upon their skin color by the federal government instead of by their character instead.  I guess this is all over the civil rights and the slavery issue that keeps coming up year after year after year in this nation by Hollywood's hand in all of this, and for which just shuts whites down due to their white guilt when it comes to these things after so much brainwashing goes on year after year in this nation. I say that the playing fields (all of them) need to be leveled and made fair for all Americans now, but first a new AA needs to be created for all Americans to participate in, and *no longer should any mention of a person's skin color is to be allowed in these sort of things anymore period.*.

I think this is what needs to go on in this nation now, because enough is enough already.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
Click to expand...

 
Past discrimination does not explain the fact that blacks are characterized by low intelligence and crime everywhere they live. 

Jews were discriminated against for well over a thousand years. This discrimination culminated in the Holocaust. Nevertheless, Jews recovered immediately from the Holocaust to found a remarkable country with one of the strongest - if smallest - military forces in the world. Jews win one out of five Nobel Prizes. In  the United States Jews dominate every area where superior intelligence matters. 

Orientals were also discriminated against when they moved to the United States. Now they perform better than whites on the average, and average better incomes.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without affirmative action they can't rise. Without welfare they can't live.
> 
> 
> 
> Great description of white people. 350 years of white AA.
> 
> Started welfare for themselves barring other races from getting it.
> 
> Glad you agree monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past discrimination does not explain the fact that blacks are characterized by low intelligence and crime everywhere they live.
> 
> Jews were discriminated against for well over a thousand years. This discrimination culminated in the Holocaust. Nevertheless, Jews recovered immediately from the Holocaust to found a remarkable country with one of the strongest - if smallest - military forces in the world. Jews win one out of five Nobel Prizes. In  the United States Jews dominate every area where superior intelligence matters.
> 
> Orientals were also discriminated against when they moved to the United States. Now they perform better than whites on the average, and average better incomes.
Click to expand...


Illiterate simians like you are the reason Blacks are characterized as having low intelligence and crime. The facts are that Blacks are stronger and smarter than monkeys like you. Why else would white monkeys discriminate against them?

Jews never endured the total dismantlement of their culture, family etc like the Black people. They always had a strong an rich heritage no matter where they were in the world. Same with the Asians. Blacks were split up from their families during slavery and not allowed to speak their languages and practice their cultures. Tell me one race that has gone the dismantlement of the family that Black people have. You cant monkey. When you destroy a foundation of a people there will inevitable be an issue. 

White simians such as yourself are becoming increasing aware of the difficulty of killing us off. Now you are almost in full blown panic mode as you realize that the people you once thought of as underdogs are becoming your children and womens icons. Genetics and DNA brings you to the realization that you have attempted to dupe the world for so long you have duped yourself. Now you know that Black man is natures chosen. We are like titans constantly keeping you in a state of insecurity.


----------



## ninja007

only fat ugly white girls have sex with booty scratchers. White men actually have standards. Black monkeys will fuck anything breathing. And black men smell like shit too. And 90% don't work or have car. Black girls LOVE their white men.


----------



## ninja007




----------



## ninja007




----------



## ninja007




----------



## RKMBrown

beagle9 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not the same. Look up their definitions so you'll understand why they are not synonyms.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you got one thing right... it doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way RK, where as he is wanting to go back to the 1930's and say that we created welfare right ? OK, now if we did create welfare in the 1930's, then how come we used it only as needed, or until we curbed the situation after the storm for the most of us until it finally subsided ? Isn't it that when a majority of blacks got on it back in the day, that they seem to never be able to get off of it ? Now how come it became a never ending crutch in which they are using still to this day, and this in order to supposedly get ahead and/or to sustain themselves with it until they get over the hump finally ?  Then for some reason the finally part of it never comes for so many of them... I mean is it something that they need until they can get ahead really ? Now the problem is this Ferguson thing now, and how it examples the dire straits in which they still remain in even after 50 + years as Johnathan Gentry spoke about.
> 
> OK. now did white people in huge numbers stay on these programs in a literal sense for that long or longer when looking back to all of those years since the 1930's ? I mean the numbers should go up and down over the years for each group right ? We ought to be able to tell who has been on these programs the most through out time right ?
> 
> Now how come we worked our way up and out of our poverty as best we all could for the most part of us, and this from that depression period in which Ac uses, but then the blacks (a large number of them in these inner cities and beyond) can't seem to do the same in America ?
> 
> Now I know that Ac. will use the excuse that whitely has held them back over all those years, and is still holding them back, but I ask is that really true in every imaginable scenario or situation that they are in today ? I think the same things that have happened to the blacks, is the same things that has happened to the poor whites in this nation also, but the whites didn't have slavery to use as an excuse to get special privileges to be afforded them as the blacks have from the federal government, and sadly this is being based upon their skin color by the federal government instead of by their character instead.  I guess this is all over the civil rights and the slavery issue that keeps coming up year after year after year in this nation by Hollywood's hand in all of this, and for which just shuts whites down due to their white guilt when it comes to these things after so much brainwashing goes on year after year in this nation. I say that the playing fields (all of them) need to be leveled and made fair for all Americans now, but first a new AA needs to be created for all Americans to participate in, and *no longer should any mention of a person's skin color is to be allowed in these sort of things anymore period.*.
> 
> I think this is what needs to go on in this nation now, because enough is enough already.
Click to expand...

Racism is one of the main reasons.. welfare in the form of hand-outs is the other.  Welfare in the form of hand-ups are designed to improve a man. Welfare in the form of hand-outs are designed to make that man dependent.  But you are correct to say that the color of their skin is an apparent measurable characteristic.  But it's not what you appear to think.  It's the culture, race based ingrains, and assumptions based on racism and media fed information.  For example, it's widely said if a black man in the city wants to get ahead the easy route is selling drugs.  Americans like their drugs.  We're in the middle of an endless war on drugs.  We put drug dealers in jail.  Drug dealers use drugs.  The culture of drugs is established in this country the same way the culture of booze drove crime and poverty during prohibition.  Look at Mexico... those are not blacks doing all that crime in Mexico.. those are mexicans, spanish.  So you might say ah well they are brown so that's more proof. Uhmm....   What about Asian & Middle East drug dealers? Maybe the problem isn't skin color...

When did we end legal racisim in America?  RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING OF THE DRUG WAR.  Hmm...   Maybe the problem for many black communities is the confluence of illegal drugs as a big easy opportunity for many black entrepreneurs... and the democrat hand-out welfare designed to keep the ones that are not in jail... dependent.

Same thing happened to many people of color around the world for centuries.  Europeans came in gave them hand-outs and made slaves of them to do their bidding.


----------



## beagle9

RKMBrown said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you got one thing right... it doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way RK, where as he is wanting to go back to the 1930's and say that we created welfare right ? OK, now if we did create welfare in the 1930's, then how come we used it only as needed, or until we curbed the situation after the storm for the most of us until it finally subsided ? Isn't it that when a majority of blacks got on it back in the day, that they seem to never be able to get off of it ? Now how come it became a never ending crutch in which they are using still to this day, and this in order to supposedly get ahead and/or to sustain themselves with it until they get over the hump finally ?  Then for some reason the finally part of it never comes for so many of them... I mean is it something that they need until they can get ahead really ? Now the problem is this Ferguson thing now, and how it examples the dire straits in which they still remain in even after 50 + years as Johnathan Gentry spoke about.
> 
> OK. now did white people in huge numbers stay on these programs in a literal sense for that long or longer when looking back to all of those years since the 1930's ? I mean the numbers should go up and down over the years for each group right ? We ought to be able to tell who has been on these programs the most through out time right ?
> 
> Now how come we worked our way up and out of our poverty as best we all could for the most part of us, and this from that depression period in which Ac uses, but then the blacks (a large number of them in these inner cities and beyond) can't seem to do the same in America ?
> 
> Now I know that Ac. will use the excuse that whitely has held them back over all those years, and is still holding them back, but I ask is that really true in every imaginable scenario or situation that they are in today ? I think the same things that have happened to the blacks, is the same things that has happened to the poor whites in this nation also, but the whites didn't have slavery to use as an excuse to get special privileges to be afforded them as the blacks have from the federal government, and sadly this is being based upon their skin color by the federal government instead of by their character instead.  I guess this is all over the civil rights and the slavery issue that keeps coming up year after year after year in this nation by Hollywood's hand in all of this, and for which just shuts whites down due to their white guilt when it comes to these things after so much brainwashing goes on year after year in this nation. I say that the playing fields (all of them) need to be leveled and made fair for all Americans now, but first a new AA needs to be created for all Americans to participate in, and *no longer should any mention of a person's skin color is to be allowed in these sort of things anymore period.*.
> 
> I think this is what needs to go on in this nation now, because enough is enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is one of the main reasons.. welfare in the form of hand-outs is the other.  Welfare in the form of hand-ups are designed to improve a man. Welfare in the form of hand-outs are designed to make that man dependent.  But you are correct to say that the color of their skin is an apparent measurable characteristic.  But it's not what you appear to think.  It's the culture, race based ingrains, and assumptions based on racism and media fed information.  For example, it's widely said if a black man in the city wants to get ahead the easy route is selling drugs.  Americans like their drugs.  We're in the middle of an endless war on drugs.  We put drug dealers in jail.  Drug dealers use drugs.  The culture of drugs is established in this country the same way the culture of booze drove crime and poverty during prohibition.  Look at Mexico... those are not blacks doing all that crime in Mexico.. those are mexicans, spanish.  So you might say ah well they are brown so that's more proof. Uhmm....   What about Asian & Middle East drug dealers? Maybe the problem isn't skin color...
> 
> When did we end legal racisim in America?  RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING OF THE DRUG WAR.  Hmm...   Maybe the problem for many black communities is the confluence of illegal drugs as a big easy opportunity for many black entrepreneurs... and the democrat hand-out welfare designed to keep the ones that are not in jail... dependent.
> 
> Same thing happened to many people of color around the world for centuries.  Europeans came in gave them hand-outs and made slaves of them to do their bidding.
Click to expand...

One issue at a time my friend, but you are correct in your analogy.


----------



## sealybobo

Friends said:


> Are you in favor of affirmative action, or opposed to it? Please explain your answer.


I’m for it. Just look at what trump said out loud today.  It’s clear white ceo’s are thinking what trump said out loud today about black people. Thank you trump for proving you and republicans are racist. They don’t wear hoods anymore they wear $5000 suits


----------



## IM2

Jackson said:


> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.



This is a lie.


----------



## IM2

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Black people were saying for 350 years. Why didnt you take that same stance when white people were enjoying AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...


No you didn't or you would not be describing AA as you do right now.


----------



## IM2

I'm for it because it is apparent that what caused the need for it has not been eliminated. Look at what we read in here. Some these people own businesses or are in responsible positions. So I'm quite sure a person of color is going to get a fair shot in one of their companies.


----------



## IM2

RKMBrown said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. In order for something to be provided it first needs to be created. Otherwise it wouldn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my fault you don't know the difference between providing and creating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed it was your fault. I just said in order to be provided it must be created. Welfare doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you got one thing right... it doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way RK, where as he is wanting to go back to the 1930's and say that we created welfare right ? OK, now if we did create welfare in the 1930's, then how come we used it only as needed, or until we curbed the situation after the storm for the most of us until it finally subsided ? Isn't it that when a majority of blacks got on it back in the day, that they seem to never be able to get off of it ? Now how come it became a never ending crutch in which they are using still to this day, and this in order to supposedly get ahead and/or to sustain themselves with it until they get over the hump finally ?  Then for some reason the finally part of it never comes for so many of them... I mean is it something that they need until they can get ahead really ? Now the problem is this Ferguson thing now, and how it examples the dire straits in which they still remain in even after 50 + years as Johnathan Gentry spoke about.
> 
> OK. now did white people in huge numbers stay on these programs in a literal sense for that long or longer when looking back to all of those years since the 1930's ? I mean the numbers should go up and down over the years for each group right ? We ought to be able to tell who has been on these programs the most through out time right ?
> 
> Now how come we worked our way up and out of our poverty as best we all could for the most part of us, and this from that depression period in which Ac uses, but then the blacks (a large number of them in these inner cities and beyond) can't seem to do the same in America ?
> 
> Now I know that Ac. will use the excuse that whitely has held them back over all those years, and is still holding them back, but I ask is that really true in every imaginable scenario or situation that they are in today ? I think the same things that have happened to the blacks, is the same things that has happened to the poor whites in this nation also, but the whites didn't have slavery to use as an excuse to get special privileges to be afforded them as the blacks have from the federal government, and sadly this is being based upon their skin color by the federal government instead of by their character instead.  I guess this is all over the civil rights and the slavery issue that keeps coming up year after year after year in this nation by Hollywood's hand in all of this, and for which just shuts whites down due to their white guilt when it comes to these things after so much brainwashing goes on year after year in this nation. I say that the playing fields (all of them) need to be leveled and made fair for all Americans now, but first a new AA needs to be created for all Americans to participate in, and *no longer should any mention of a person's skin color is to be allowed in these sort of things anymore period.*.
> 
> I think this is what needs to go on in this nation now, because enough is enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is one of the main reasons.. welfare in the form of hand-outs is the other.  Welfare in the form of hand-ups are designed to improve a man. Welfare in the form of hand-outs are designed to make that man dependent.  But you are correct to say that the color of their skin is an apparent measurable characteristic.  But it's not what you appear to think.  It's the culture, race based ingrains, and assumptions based on racism and media fed information.  For example, it's widely said if a black man in the city wants to get ahead the easy route is selling drugs.  Americans like their drugs.  We're in the middle of an endless war on drugs.  We put drug dealers in jail.  Drug dealers use drugs.  The culture of drugs is established in this country the same way the culture of booze drove crime and poverty during prohibition.  Look at Mexico... those are not blacks doing all that crime in Mexico.. those are mexicans, spanish.  So you might say ah well they are brown so that's more proof. Uhmm....   What about Asian & Middle East drug dealers? Maybe the problem isn't skin color...
> 
> When did we end legal racisim in America?  RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING OF THE DRUG WAR.  Hmm...   Maybe the problem for many black communities is the confluence of illegal drugs as a big easy opportunity for many black entrepreneurs... and the democrat hand-out welfare designed to keep the ones that are not in jail... dependent.
> 
> Same thing happened to many people of color around the world for centuries.  Europeans came in gave them hand-outs and made slaves of them to do their bidding.
Click to expand...


Utter ignorance.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
Click to expand...

Women benefitted the most. It isn’t just blacks that white men discriminate against


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women benefitted the most. It isn’t just blacks that white men discriminate against
Click to expand...


I know but we have white women here who are just as racist as the white men.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action doesn't help anyone.  It discriminates against one, and lowers the bar instead of rewards hard work for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women benefitted the most. It isn’t just blacks that white men discriminate against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but we have white women here who are just as racist as the white men.
Click to expand...

They don’t mind being second class citizens because they are well taken care of. House niggas can be maids too.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in favor of affirmative action, or opposed to it? Please explain your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m for it. Just look at what trump said out loud today.  It’s clear white ceo’s are thinking what trump said out loud today about black people. Thank you trump for proving you and republicans are racist. They don’t wear hoods anymore they wear $5000 suits
Click to expand...

The fact that you said >> "Trump said out loud today about black people", shows YOU are a racist.  Trump said nothing about black people.

You're also a racist for supporting AA.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Whites had AA for 350 years.  White women are the biggest beneficiaries of the current system of AA.  The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism.  What they need to do is change it so Blacks get the same system of AA whites had for 350 years. We wont need all 350 years to excel but fair is fair.


*FALSE!*  White woman who gain from AA are a tiny fraction of all those who are discriminated against by it + all those daughters and wives of white men being discriminated against, who suffer that way.

"Fair" would be to abolish AA, and pay reparations$$ to all the whites who have been discriminated against, over the past 50+ years.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites had AA for 350 years.  White women are the biggest beneficiaries of the current system of AA.  The little AA Blacks do get helps one more Black family climb out of the mess created by white racism.  What they need to do is change it so Blacks get the same system of AA whites had for 350 years. We wont need all 350 years to excel but fair is fair.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  White woman who gain from AA are a tiny fraction of all those who are discriminated against by it + all those daughters and wives of white men being discriminated against, who suffer that way.
> 
> "Fair" would be to abolish AA, and pay reparations$$ to all the whites who have been discriminated against, over the past 50+ years.
Click to expand...


New Year. Same old lies.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> New Year. Same old lies.


From YOU.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year. Same old lies.
> 
> 
> 
> From YOU.
Click to expand...


At least you're consistent. Consistently in denial.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year. Same old lies.
> 
> 
> 
> From YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you're consistent. Consistently in denial.
Click to expand...

Denial of  presented by phonies who pretend that affirmative action is moral, legal, and something other than the malicious discrimination-racism that we all know it is.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Year. Same old lies.
> 
> 
> 
> From YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you're consistent. Consistently in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denial of  presented by phonies who pretend that affirmative action is moral, legal, and something other than the malicious discrimination-racism that we all know it is.
Click to expand...

It is but we’re tired of explaining it.

But I guess if these poor blacks who can’t get hired don’t vote and republicans do away with it they only have themselves to blame.

As a society we should at least only give government contracts to aa firms but republicans are in charge so that’s over


----------

